# TJ Maxx finds...



## Bobetta

So as Seton and Twoboyz knows, we sort of created a sub-thread within my QVC thread of TJ Maxx or Marshall's finds. I only found one Dooney last night at one store. But then I went to another one and have found a bunch. They're mostly all coated cotton or nylon but I did find one leather - a sky mail carrier (99 bucks). Lol. Still exciting. I also found a large nylon pocket satchel in Bordeaux for $129. There were various sized cupcake design ones. I bunched them all together. I think people thought I was weird. Whatever. The bags were tempting but I don't need these right now. In saving mode.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks for starting the thread Bobetta. That large nylon pocket satchel is the one I was looking for. I don't know if I'd make the purchase though because I don't need it.  I have a baker friend who would probably love those cupcake bags . 

I'll head to TJ Maxx in a little bit and report what I find.


----------



## elbgrl

I think those cupcakes are cute ; I'd like to have a wristlet.


----------



## Bobetta

Yeah, Twoboyz, I thought about you when I found the Nylon Pocket Satchel. But I didn't think it was the right color. If it was 99 bucks it would've been more exciting. 129 was ok, I guess. I couldn't believe how many bags I found at the one closest to me. Go figure. Sooo gonna check again. Do they get new inventory weekly? I gotta find out the scoop. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

elbgrl said:


> I think those cupcakes are cute ; I'd like to have a wristlet.




The cupcakes were super cute in person. The small barrel ones were more tempting than the bigger sized hobo ones or the tote. The one size I didn't see was a wristlet. But they had all the other sizes in that style.


----------



## seton

Bobetta said:


> So as Seton and Twoboyz knows, we sort of created a sub-thread within my QVC thread of TJ Maxx or Marshall's finds. I only found one Dooney last night at one store. But then I went to another one and have found a bunch. They're mostly all coated cotton or nylon but I did find one leather - a sky mail carrier (99 bucks). Lol. Still exciting. I also found a large nylon pocket satchel in Bordeaux for $129. There were various sized cupcake design ones. I bunched them all together. I think people thought I was weird. Whatever. The bags were tempting but I don't need these right now. In saving mode.
> View attachment 2578093
> View attachment 2578094
> 
> View attachment 2578107



hey, look at you! ur the great dooney hunter! good job!


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> hey, look at you! ur the great dooney hunter! good job!




Lol. Thanks! I don't know if it's curiosity or obsession or both.


----------



## seton

Bobetta said:


> Yeah, Twoboyz, I thought about you when I found the Nylon Pocket Satchel. But I didn't think it was the right color. If it was 99 bucks it would've been more exciting. 129 was ok, I guess. I couldn't believe how many bags I found at the one closest to me. Go figure. Sooo gonna check again. Do they get new inventory weekly? I gotta find out the scoop. Lol.



they put out stuff every fri


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> they put out stuff every fri




Nice! Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Twoboyz

Well not one Dooney to report in this trip. I thought it was a TJ Maxx buy it turns out it was a Marshall's.  They seemed to have a lot of DKNY.


----------



## Twoboyz

I just stopped at another Marshall's and so far this one had the best bag so far in any of my trips.  I didn't buy it because it's not one on my wish list and the outlet price is comparable. 

Calf Hobo  $179



And another nylon bag. $79


----------



## seton

getting better and better . . .


----------



## DooneyDucky

Twoboyz, how did the calf leather feel? I've been going back and forth on this bag for the longest time!


----------



## Nebo

Its like we had a deal to check TJ MAXX or Marshalls today! I've went on my weekly pilgrimage to TJ Maxx and found canvas or nylon Dooney tote, with that bubbly one pocket up front that has a leather flap.


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> Twoboyz, how did the calf leather feel? I've been going back and forth on this bag for the longest time!




The leather is so soft. The strap is very thick and substantial. It's not too heavy either, but the o-rings weigh it down a little.  I almost bought this bag a couple times, but decided to get the calf convertible shopper instead.  I'm hoping it finally delivers tomorrow or Tuesday after that Livermore debacle. I just think the calf leather is so nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Its like we had a deal to check TJ MAXX or Marshalls today! I've went on my weekly pilgrimage to TJ Maxx and found canvas or nylon Dooney tote, with that bubbly one pocket up front that has a leather flap.




I really like that bag. I've been eyeing it on ILD and also at the outlet. I like the lipstick, red, and teal colors. I just don't know if I want to spend on a nylon bag when I want so many others.


----------



## Nebo

How much does it cost at the outlet? Yeah, Im still counting down on my number 11 in the Florentine


----------



## Honeytown

Fun thread!   The cupcake bags are so cute.  Not sure I could have walked away from the little sky blue or the navy calf bags (blue/green obsession). 
I check my Marshall's every week but so far no Dooneys. Maybe this will be the week I find something good! 
Thanks for the pictures and happy hunting.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> How much does it cost at the outlet? Yeah, Im still counting down on my number 11 in the Florentine


I think it changes, but the last time I saw it they had some for 50% off, but I don't know if it was select colors.  I think it was a red one.  I didn't notice if they had other colors at a different discount though.  They typically had them for 40% off. Also, I didn't see a registration card in the one at Marshalls.


----------



## MaryBel

Went to Marshalls today. Pretty sad selection. They had 2 nylon Dooneys. The little hobo in khaki at $99 and a black Erica hobo reduced at $79


----------



## seton

Marshall


----------



## Bobetta

Wow. Those are so pretty. What color are those? Is it light gray or an off white? Marshall's, huh?


----------



## seton

they looked all white to me. the first one might be bone.


----------



## Bobetta

Yeah. I'm digging those bags in that light color. Nice to see at Marshall's. I'm noticing that I like the bone color. Besides blue, I'm drawn to gray in general. And to me, they look like a white/gray. And the tote looks more white. Super nice bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Great finds.


----------



## seton

Tjm


----------



## seton

mars


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Tjm


I bought this one in Navy several years ago, forgot I had it until I saw this post.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> mars


The white one I have in red, and it is huge, which I love.  I enjoy checking out the bags at TJM here, have found some great deals sometimes.  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## seton

yeah, it's huge!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> Tjm




Tha hd for posting some new finds. Is that you in the first picture?


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Tha hd for posting some new finds. Is that you in the first picture?



nope


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> nope




I didn't think it was you but you randomly caught a Dooney bag walking in?? Lol.


----------



## seton

Bobetta said:


> I didn't think it was you but you randomly caught a Dooney bag walking in?? Lol.



yeah, as I was walking in, this chick cuts in front of me . . . with a DB bag so . . .


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> yeah, as I was walking in, this chick cuts in front of me . . . with a DB bag so . . .




Hahaha. That's awesome. And you're quick with that eye and phone shutter button. Good job!!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> yeah, as I was walking in, this chick cuts in front of me . . . with a DB bag so . . .




Wow, I didn't know it was a Dooney.  How they can dress up any outfit though huh?


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, I didn't know it was a Dooney.  How they can dress up any outfit though huh?



dude, why would i post it otherwise?  it's not like I admired her outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> dude, why would i post it otherwise?  it's not like I admired her outfit.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


>




You guys are hysterical. Lol.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Aside from the occasional siggy bag I never find anything Dooney at Marshalls. There's usually a few Michael Kors, though.


----------



## seton

marshalls clearance section
note: i havent repeated any marshalls yet


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> marshalls clearance section
> note: i havent repeated any marshalls yet




I love the snake. I know a lot of people on the qvc reviews don't care for it because they say it starts to appear fuzzy between the embossing but I love  my snake embossed hobo. It was my first Dooney!


----------



## seton

today. blah.

I was at a TJM this weekend that had so many DBs. They had a whole stand of just DB wallets including alto and flo lines but it was a mad house so too many peeps watching me.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> today. blah.
> 
> I was at a TJM this weekend that had so many DBs. They had a whole stand of just DB wallets including alto and flo lines but it was a mad house so too many peeps watching me.




How fun!! I would have loved that!


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> today. blah.
> 
> I was at a TJM this weekend that had so many DBs. They had a whole stand of just DB wallets including alto and flo lines but it was a mad house so too many peeps watching me.




Ugh. I would've loved that too! I'm wondering if I should check out my local TJ Maxx. Could be dangerous though. Lol. I don't need another wallet. And I wouldn't be able to walk away from a Dooney wallet.


----------



## seton

i went back to the last TJM and they had more stuff


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> i went back to the last TJM and they had more stuff




They are really featuring Dooney. Did you get anything?


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> They are really featuring Dooney. Did you get anything?



sorta? I found some LE tweezerman twezers. They were pink. Natch!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> i went back to the last TJM and they had more stuff




My TJ in WA never had a good selection. I'm excited to check out all the stores in my area now.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm so jealous... Our TJ Maxx stores are dirty and dingy. I've seen cleaner thrift stores. I can't stand to go in there. I'm a bit of a clean freak and it makes me twitchy lol


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> My TJ in WA never had a good selection. I'm excited to check out all the stores in my area now.



there are so many places to shop there!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> there are so many places to shop there!




I'm excited!!


----------



## seton

I'm excited for you!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> sorta? I found some LE tweezerman twezers. They were pink. Natch!




That's great!  I never think to look at stuff like that there. Usually for me it's bags, shoes, maybe housewares and then done.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm so jealous... Our TJ Maxx stores are dirty and dingy. I've seen cleaner thrift stores. I can't stand to go in there. I'm a bit of a clean freak and it makes me twitchy lol




I know what you mean Gg.  Our area stores can get like that too. I don't go to TJ Maxx or Marshall's too often just because they are not that close or convenient. Lately I have made special trips just to look for Dooney's, but have been rather disappointed in their representation of our beloved brand.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I know what you mean Gg.  Our area stores can get like that too. I don't go to TJ Maxx or Marshall's too often just because they are not that close or convenient. Lately I have made special trips just to look for Dooney's, but have been rather disappointed in their representation of our beloved brand.



I won't buy a bag I had to pick up off the floor :o Lol the last time me and DD went she got annoyed because I was straightening up lol

I'm told they are building a new one nearby, maybe that one will show a little more respect to their products (and in turn, their customers)


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> i went back to the last TJM and they had more stuff


 
Thanks for sharing!   Is that pretty yellow the O-Ring Shopper???


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> That's great!  I never think to look at stuff like that there. Usually for me it's bags, shoes, maybe housewares and then done.



I love the housewares too!



cheidel said:


> Thanks for sharing!   Is that pretty yellow the O-Ring Shopper???



I guess so? I'm not that familiar with DBs outside the Alto line which is what I like best.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> That's great!  I never think to look at stuff like that there. Usually for me it's bags, shoes, maybe housewares and then done.



I've found hair care, skin care and two of my fav perfumes for 10 and 15 dollars on clearance- roberto cavalli, a beautiful neroli scent and blumarine innamorata- lemony, light summer perfume! Take that Dillards!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I've found hair care, skin care and two of my fav perfumes for 10 and 15 dollars on clearance- roberto cavalli, a beautiful neroli scent and blumarine innamorata- lemony, light summer perfume! Take that Dillards!




Ooh, maybe I should spend a little more time there and pay attention. Those sound like great deals.


----------



## Nebo

They are! Innamorata is around 90 $ full price and I got the biggest bottle for 10  They'll have Bvlgari blv, Burberry perfumes and sometimes even some Gucci body care. Me love


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Ooh, maybe I should spend a little more time there and pay attention. Those sound like great deals.


 
I have often found many of my favorite designer fragrances at our TJ Maxx.  Especially the discontinued fragrances that I like (Sung by Alfred Sung, and Samsara by Guerlain).


----------



## Nebo

Samsara is very nice. Lucky you


----------



## seton

went back to marshall in post 27


----------



## seton

one more


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> one more




Your TJM has the best bags!! I haven't had a chance to scout here yet.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> went back to marshall in post 27


Wow, always lots of DB at your TJM and Marshalls!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> one more




This satchel is so fun! Lots of great finds.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Is that blue bag the Flo Twist Hobo?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Passing through... Not much at this TJM.


----------



## Ms.Library

I never find good bags at my TJ Maxx or Marshall's!  I have only ever seen a couple of Dooney's there and they always look beat up.


----------



## seton

DooneyDucky said:


> Is that blue bag the Flo Twist Hobo?



i think so?


went by the local TJM. they had a LOT including flo. Unfortunately most of them was right by the entrance with a guard RIGHT THERE. I tried to take a pic but everytime I tried to take a pic, people were walking in front of the display. ARGHHHHHH! I gave up!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> i think so?
> 
> 
> went by the local TJM. they had a LOT including flo. Unfortunately most of them was right by the entrance with a guard RIGHT THERE. I tried to take a pic but everytime I tried to take a pic, people were walking in front of the display. ARGHHHHHH! I gave up!




Nice! Thanks for trying.


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> one more


 
Thanks for the great pictures!  

I have no luck with my TJ's handbag selection and no Marshall's.  

The good news:  I do have this darling giraffe Classic Satchel (from Macy's) decorating my closet.  She's so cute....I'll have to carry her one of these days.  
Sue


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> i think so?
> 
> 
> went by the local TJM. they had a LOT including flo. Unfortunately most of them was right by the entrance with a guard RIGHT THERE. I tried to take a pic but everytime I tried to take a pic, people were walking in front of the display. ARGHHHHHH! I gave up!




Lol... You r too cute! I love that cross body. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... You r too cute! I love that cross body. Thanks for sharing!



i liked it too! it was like alto but w. white stitching. if it was bigger, i would have bought it.


----------



## MaryBel

I wish my TJM or Marshalls had that selection. 
Need to find more locations!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Got this for $129 last week at Marshalls. I think it was a good price. Dillen satchel...color was listed on the tag as 'pink'. It is almost the same color as strawberry. More rosy, not as bright. I am thrilled with my first pink bag! Been carrying for a week straight.


----------



## oldbaglover

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2657447
> 
> Got this for $129 last week at Marshalls. I think it was a good price. Dillen satchel...color was listed on the tag as 'pink'. It is almost the same color as strawberry. More rosy, not as bright. I am thrilled with my first pink bag! Been carrying for a week straight.


Thats a good price.  What is the retail price?


----------



## accessorygirl2

oldbaglover said:


> thats a good price.  What is the retail price?



$278. So I got 55% off.


----------



## seton

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2657447
> 
> Got this for $129 last week at Marshalls. I think it was a good price. Dillen satchel...color was listed on the tag as 'pink'. It is almost the same color as strawberry. More rosy, not as bright. I am thrilled with my first pink bag! Been carrying for a week straight.



congrats! pretty color.

so i went by a nordstrom rack. rarely go there. DB really cant get rid of these floral bags, eh?


----------



## barskin

This is from Marshalls, but what's the difference?
When I send a birthday present to my brother, I throw in a little something for my sister-in-law, too. So, I picked up this, today:









It's called a make up case, but I think, considering the size, it would be a pretty nice clutch, as well. I love the full sized vachetta trimmed satchels that go with it.
Edited to add: well I see the satchels in the post above me. Well, I like 'em, anyway.


----------



## Bobetta

barskin said:


> This is from Marshalls, but what's the difference?
> When I send a birthday present to my brother, I throw in a little something for my sister-in-law, too. So, I picked up this, today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a make up case, but I think, considering the size, it would be a pretty nice clutch, as well. I love the full sized vachetta trimmed satchels that go with it.
> Edited to add: well I see the satchels in the post above me. Well, I like 'em, anyway.




I think this little makeup case is too cute. I'm not drawn to the florals. I'm not sure why. They're super cute in person and cute with outfits. But I would've grabbed this myself.


----------



## barskin

Well, frankly, I am drawn to florals, though I never seem to end up using them, because I have trouble with coordinating handbags with any designs on them with an outfit. I have some beautiful floral bags by Coach

 and D and B, and they just stay in my collection looking real pretty and sadly unused. Sigh.


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2657447
> 
> Got this for $129 last week at Marshalls. I think it was a good price. Dillen satchel...color was listed on the tag as 'pink'. It is almost the same color as strawberry. More rosy, not as bright. I am thrilled with my first pink bag! Been carrying for a week straight.




That Dillen is beautiful and at that price you can't beat it. Congrats on a great find and beautiful new bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

barskin said:


> Well, frankly, I am drawn to florals, though I never seem to end up using them, because I have trouble with coordinating handbags with any designs on them with an outfit. I have some beautiful floral bags by Coach
> 
> and D and B, and they just stay in my collection looking real pretty and sadly unused. Sigh.




I totally get that. I have the same problem with any patterned bag. I have to be wearing a completely non-patterned outfit for it to work. That's why I never get florals. However I saw this very make-up case at Lord & Taylor and thought it was so cute!  This is the color I liked as well. Nice find, and I agree it would make a very cute clutch too.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> congrats! pretty color.
> 
> so i went by a nordstrom rack. rarely go there. DB really cant get rid of these floral bags, eh?




Seton the Dooney Scout. You are finding the bags lately GF! I never think of going to Nordstrom Rack, yet I have one only a couple miles away. I'm going to have to check it out one of these days. Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

barskin said:


> Well, frankly, I am drawn to florals, though I never seem to end up using them, because I have trouble with coordinating handbags with any designs on them with an outfit. I have some beautiful floral bags by Coach
> 
> and D and B, and they just stay in my collection looking real pretty and sadly unused. Sigh.




I'm not a floral girl at all but recently tried one on with a white pair of capris and a red shirt... Added the bag and BAM!!!! Hot!!! Pull them out girlfriend. &#128515;


----------



## cheidel

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2657447
> 
> Got this for $129 last week at Marshalls. I think it was a good price. Dillen satchel...color was listed on the tag as 'pink'. It is almost the same color as strawberry. More rosy, not as bright. I am thrilled with my first pink bag! Been carrying for a week straight.


 
Congrats, very pretty!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> congrats! pretty color.
> 
> so i went by a nordstrom rack. rarely go there. DB really cant get rid of these floral bags, eh?


 
Wow, thanks for sharing, love that large red tote.  Wish there was a Nordstrom Rack where I live!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I went to Marshall's today and they had a total of 3 Dooney bags: A patent floral domed satchel, a Janine, and a small Blair bag. I didn't have my phone on me so I didn't get pics but there wasn't much to see anyway.  However, they had lots of Coach bags- something I had never seen there before.


----------



## Di 623

I found this zip-around wallet at Marshall's last week, $49.99. I'd been looking for a basic, small black wallet for the longest time, I think this was meant to be, lol. I did find an Ivy green one at the outlet last week for the same price, however all the ones I was finding online were along the $75-90 range.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Marshall's... I thought this was a neat little bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Marshall's... I thought this was a neat little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670249




I have never seen that bag before. Cute find!


----------



## Di 623

PcanTannedBty said:


> Marshall's... I thought this was a neat little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670249


 
That's really cute! Do you remember the price?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

di 623 said:


> that's really cute! Do you remember the price?




$79


----------



## seton

Di 623 said:


> I found this zip-around wallet at Marshall's last week, $49.99. I'd been looking for a basic, small black wallet for the longest time, I think this was meant to be, lol. I did find an Ivy green one at the outlet last week for the same price, however all the ones I was finding online were along the $75-90 range.



love the contrast pink lining!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Marshall's... I thought this was a neat little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670249



dats cute and would look good on the 4th


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Marshall's... I thought this was a neat little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670249




Ugh!! I need to hit my local shops. Too cute for words!!


----------



## cheidel

Di 623 said:


> I found this zip-around wallet at Marshall's last week, $49.99. I'd been looking for a basic, small black wallet for the longest time, I think this was meant to be, lol. I did find an Ivy green one at the outlet last week for the same price, however all the ones I was finding online were along the $75-90 range.


Congrats on a great find!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Marshall's... I thought this was a neat little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670249


I love that, so cute and colorful, especially the handles!!!!!  I can see that with one of your pretty maxi's!!!    How much was it at Marshall's?


----------



## seton

went back to my local tjm. they had more of the same from last time and that guard is still in front of the db section so i only took 2 pic


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> went back to my local tjm. they had more of the same from last time and that guard is still in front of the db section so i only took 2 pic




A Dillen Satchel at TJM?? Wow. Nice finds


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> went back to my local tjm. they had more of the same from last time and that guard is still in front of the db section so i only took 2 pic




Yeah I can't believe they have a Dillen Satchel. The guard is kind of funny.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> went back to my local tjm. they had more of the same from last time and that guard is still in front of the db section so i only took 2 pic


 
Wow, nice finds!!!


----------



## Di 623

I saw the dillen satchel today, also saw a navy croco satchel for $199. it was GORGEOUS.


----------



## duckiesforme

I went to tjmaxx today and they had two croco fino satchels in cognac and o-ring shopper in python but I can't remember what color the shopper was but it was a light shade. the croco finos were $199 and the shopper was $149.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

duckiesforme said:


> I went to tjmaxx today and they had two croco fino satchels in cognac and o-ring shopper in python but I can't remember what color the shopper was but it was a light shade. the croco finos were $199 and the shopper was $149.




Good price for the O-ring...


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> I went to tjmaxx today and they had two croco fino satchels in cognac and o-ring shopper in python but I can't remember what color the shopper was but it was a light shade. the croco finos were $199 and the shopper was $149.




Both are great bags. The Croco fino is 65% off at the outlets I believe, but I don't know if they can be shipped or what's left. I got my snake embossed o-ring shopper at the outlet quite some time ago at $112 out the door. They had a special sale on snake at the time though. It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## seton

tjm


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> tjm



Seton, your TJM is a goldmine of Dooneys!  They always seem to have a lot and look at that florentine! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nebo

I spy a small dillen satchel  Awesome spy pictures, seton.


----------



## Nebo

They had some Carly's that I got to try and post in the mod thread. I saw these beauties last week. And the gorgeous, structured Halston ( I think), but it smelled like skunk! Soooo bad!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> They had some Carly's that I got to try and post in the mod thread. I saw these beauties last week. And the gorgeous, structured Halston ( I think), but it smelled like skunk! Soooo bad!




Great finds Nebo! I went to TJ Max recently and not one Dooney! Ewwww that must have been awful.


----------



## seton

Nebo said:


> They had some Carly's that I got to try and post in the mod thread. I saw these beauties last week. And the gorgeous, structured Halston ( I think), but it smelled like skunk! Soooo bad!




glad to see the thread revived!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> They had some Carly's that I got to try and post in the mod thread. I saw these beauties last week. And the gorgeous, structured Halston ( I think), but it smelled like skunk! Soooo bad!




I'm with TwoBoyz... I went to TJM on Wednesday and saw noooo Dooney's. &#128563;&#128563;. It's good to see the convertible calf shopper.


----------



## Bobetta

Wow! I'm strolling through TJ Maxx and look at what I find? Lol. An Ivy Clayton! It's $249.00. But weird to see this here. Crazy, huh? Poor thing. I hope she finds a home.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Wow! I'm strolling through TJ Maxx and look at what I find? Lol. An Ivy Clayton! It's $249.00. But weird to see this here. Crazy, huh? Poor thing. I hope she finds a home.
> View attachment 2827231




Wow!! That's probably the best one so far! Great find.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Wow! I'm strolling through TJ Maxx and look at what I find? Lol. An Ivy Clayton! It's $249.00. But weird to see this here. Crazy, huh? Poor thing. I hope she finds a home.
> View attachment 2827231




Wow!!!!! Now that's crazy and that's a good price for it to be in TJM. I'm still shocked.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Wow!! That's probably the best one so far! Great find.







PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!!!! Now that's crazy and that's a good price for it to be in TJM. I'm still shocked.




I know. So crazy. Lol. I was like, what? That's like finding a Flo Satchel. You just don't see those. On my way out, I did see a couple of small Eva bags. But I'm used to seeing the coated cotton ones. Not a Flo!


----------



## MaryBel

My TJM only had a couple of the plastic rose garden satchels, a tote in the same material and a couple of red suede hobos.


----------



## Bobetta

Omg! Just saw this on the FB QVC Addicts page and this member found this bag at that price at a TJ Maxx! I would die. Lol. This bag looks like perfection. She's a lucky gal. I told her - forget about the price, you can't find that bag anywhere.  Lol.  She called it turquoise. But it must be aqua. Lucky!


----------



## seton

Bobetta said:


> Omg! Just saw this on the FB QVC Addicts page and this member found this bag at that price at a TJ Maxx! I would die. Lol. This bag looks like perfection. She's a lucky gal. I told her - forget about the price, you can't find that bag anywhere.  Lol.  She called it turquoise. But it must be aqua. Lucky!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870017



that color is so you. i saw a salmon one at my tjm this weekend. same price.


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't believe all these gorgeous colors in Flo satchels are showing up at TJ Maxx! I never see anything good in Dooney there. That Aqua is gorgeous...and Salmon too. Wow!


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> that color is so you. i saw a salmon one at my tjm this weekend. same price.




Ugh. It is so me!! Wish it was me. Lol. Might have to take a trip to my local spot. Ya never know, right?! Highly doubt it though. Lol. 
Though salmon is a nice find. But I have a mini salmon already.


----------



## seton

my tjm always have good stuff but I dont bother taking pix since few bother with this thread.


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> my tjm always have good stuff but I dont bother taking pix since few bother with this thread.




That's true. Lol. I think it sparks interest and motivation to check though. It does for me.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Bobetta said:


> Omg! Just saw this on the FB QVC Addicts page and this member found this bag at that price at a TJ Maxx! I would die. Lol. This bag looks like perfection. She's a lucky gal. I told her - forget about the price, you can't find that bag anywhere.  Lol.  She called it turquoise. But it must be aqua. Lucky!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870017



I want to go now!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Everytime someone finds something great at TJM,  I run to see if I can find it too.  Never happens.  I love that satchel in the aqua.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ahhh...think I will have to make a trip to TJMaxx tomorrow!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Omg! Just saw this on the FB QVC Addicts page and this member found this bag at that price at a TJ Maxx! I would die. Lol. This bag looks like perfection. She's a lucky gal. I told her - forget about the price, you can't find that bag anywhere.  Lol.  She called it turquoise. But it must be aqua. Lucky!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870017




I would die if I found that bag! Lucky girl!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I found a couple of good Coach bags at good prices at TJ Maxx before, but not any Dooneys.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Marshalls clearance find $115 grey croco satchel.  My price $69 after using my  Christmas gift card.  I love this bag.  I moved in her already.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Marshalls clearance find $115 grey croco satchel.  My price $69 after using my  Christmas gift card.  I love this bag.  I moved in her already.



What a beautiful satchel!  I love Dooney's grey croco.  I regret passing on a grey croco Colette shopper a few years ago.

Congrats on getting a beautiful satchel at such a great price!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

RuedeNesle said:


> What a beautiful satchel!  I love Dooney's grey croco.  I regret passing on a grey croco Colette shopper a few years ago.
> 
> Congrats on getting a beautiful satchel at such a great price!




Thank you !  There is a tiny dot of color rub off so she is As Is.  That is  not a  problem form me since  this is on the back of the bag.  I am super happy with this buy since I am trying to build up my Dooney collection.


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Marshalls clearance find $115 grey croco satchel.  My price $69 after using my  Christmas gift card.  I love this bag.  I moved in her already.




Gorgeous! What a deal too!  I love the gray Croco.


----------



## hopi

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Marshalls clearance find $115 grey croco satchel.  My price $69 after using my  Christmas gift card.  I love this bag.  I moved in her already.



Beautiful bag, great price


----------



## hopi

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Thank you !  There is a tiny dot of color rub off so she is As Is.  That is  not a  problem form me since  this is on the back of the bag.  I am super happy with this buy since I am trying to build up my Dooney collection.



You might be able to fix that, the bag is exquisite and looks perfect.


----------



## seton

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Marshalls clearance find $115 grey croco satchel.  My price $69 after using my  Christmas gift card.  I love this bag.  I moved in her already.




great score. congrats!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

hopi said:


> You might be able to fix that, the bag is exquisite and looks perfect.


 


hopi said:


> Beautiful bag, great price


 


seton said:


> great score. congrats!


 
Thanks everyone.  I went to 4 different TJ Maxx / Marshalls determined to find me a new bag today! LOL


----------



## seton

I love stories with happy endings!


OK, I should be passing by a runway TJM tomorrow. LMK if there is anything u want a pic of if I find it. Last time I was there, I saw a Celine Luggage.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DB Purse Fan:  what a score!  Congratulations on your new grey croco satchel.  That price was amazing and the handbag is beautiful.  It's one of my favorite styles and I also have the grey croco.  After visiting 4 stores you deserve to have found such a great handbag.... as a reward for your hard work and determination.   I'm glad you held out until you found the perfect bag.


Shoe polish and Sharpies markers are great for fixing color issues.  If you can match the color you can make problems appear to disappear.  Just use a light hand and stay within the problem area.  Buff after it has dried to be sure there won't be any color rubbing off.  Good luck.


----------



## hopi

lavenderjunkie said:


> DB Purse Fan:  what a score!  Congratulations on your new grey croco satchel.  That price was amazing and the handbag is beautiful.  It's one of my favorite styles and I also have the grey croco.  After visiting 4 stores you deserve to have found such a great handbag.... as a reward for your hard work and determination.   I'm glad you held out until you found the perfect bag.
> 
> 
> *Shoe polish and Sharpies markers* are great for fixing color issues.  If you can match the color you can make problems appear to disappear.  Just use a light hand and stay within the problem area.  Buff after it has dried to be sure there won't be any color rubbing off.  Good luck.



LJ
Is so right about these easy fixes.


----------



## MaryBel

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Marshalls clearance find $115 grey croco satchel.  My price $69 after using my  Christmas gift card.  I love this bag.  I moved in her already.


 
Awesome find ! Congrats!
Twins!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I stopped by (uh went out of my way...) at my local TJMaxx and saw all these Dooneys.






And couldn't resist this satchel and brought it home. 




I got it for $84 using a coupon and gift card. I had admired this floral satchel for some time. It's finally mine!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I stopped by (uh went out of my way...) at my local TJMaxx and saw all these Dooneys.
> 
> View attachment 2881176
> 
> View attachment 2881177
> 
> 
> And couldn't resist this satchel and brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2881179
> 
> 
> I got it for $84 using a coupon and gift card. I had admired this floral satchel for some time. It's finally mine!




this tjm is in PA? wow, i thought u were in NJ. how long does it take to drive to woodbury?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> I stopped by (uh went out of my way...) at my local TJMaxx and saw all these Dooneys.
> 
> View attachment 2881176
> 
> View attachment 2881177
> 
> 
> And couldn't resist this satchel and brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2881179
> 
> 
> I got it for $84 using a coupon and gift card. I had admired this floral satchel for some time. It's finally mine!




I love the floral satchel! 

Congrats on such a great price!


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> I stopped by (uh went out of my way...) at my local TJMaxx and saw all these Dooneys.
> 
> View attachment 2881176
> 
> View attachment 2881177
> 
> 
> And couldn't resist this satchel and brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2881179
> 
> 
> I got it for $84 using a coupon and gift card. I had admired this floral satchel for some time. It's finally mine!



Cute satchel Glitter,
Thanks for sharing the shop!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I stopped by (uh went out of my way...) at my local TJMaxx and saw all these Dooneys.
> 
> View attachment 2881176
> 
> View attachment 2881177
> 
> 
> And couldn't resist this satchel and brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2881179
> 
> 
> I got it for $84 using a coupon and gift card. I had admired this floral satchel for some time. It's finally mine!




Thanks for sharing your TJMaxx shopping experience  congrats on finally getting your floral satchel and at a great price.  she's so cute.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> this tjm is in PA? wow, i thought u were in NJ. how long does it take to drive to woodbury?



*seton*: Ha, I guess I get around. I'm about 30 mins from NJ and 2 hours from the Woodbury Commons. I occasionally have to drive up to NY and Boston for my job, so when my schedule permits, I head to the WC outlets. 



RuedeNesle said:


> I love the floral satchel!
> 
> Congrats on such a great price!



*RuedeNesle*: Thanks, it was at the right price for me. I especially love this satchel because of the combination of the colorful flowers against the white background. A bonus is the vachetta leather trim, which will patina naturally.



hopi said:


> Cute satchel Glitter,
> Thanks for sharing the shop!





Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for sharing your TJMaxx shopping experience  congrats on finally getting your floral satchel and at a great price.  she's so cute.



*Twoboyz* and *hopi*: Oh you're welcome and thanks!

I love when other tPF members post shop photos. Some shops don't like it at all. I once took a photo of a TDF Louis Vuitton leather handbag at their boutique in the Short Hills Mall, NJ,  and the security guard told me I wasn't allowed.  I was like "Oh, I'm sorry! This bag is so gorgeous and I didn't see any signs posted that says I cannot take a photo." I'm used to the LV boutique shop on 5th Ave in NYC, which welcomes tourist to take photos, at least that's been my experience.


----------



## TaterTots

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Marshalls clearance find $115 grey croco satchel.  My price $69 after using my  Christmas gift card.  I love this bag.  I moved in her already.


 
SCORE!!!  What an awesome bag!  And a terrific price even before the gift card!  Congrats she gorgeous!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> I stopped by (uh went out of my way...) at my local TJMaxx and saw all these Dooneys.
> 
> View attachment 2881176
> 
> View attachment 2881177
> 
> 
> And couldn't resist this satchel and brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2881179
> 
> 
> I got it for $84 using a coupon and gift card. I had admired this floral satchel for some time. It's finally mine!


 
I was going to say the Floral Satchel was gorgeous!  I see a Doodle Bag,  I had one and sold it.  It was so fun I've missed it ever since.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> *seton*: Ha, I guess I get around. I'm about 30 mins from NJ and 2 hours from the Woodbury Commons. I occasionally have to drive up to NY and Boston for my job, so when my schedule permits, I head to the WC outlets.
> 
> 
> I love when other tPF members post shop photos. Some shops don't like it at all. I once took a photo of a TDF Louis Vuitton leather handbag at their boutique in the Short Hills Mall, NJ,  and the security guard told me I wasn't allowed.  I was like "Oh, I'm sorry! This bag is so gorgeous and I didn't see any signs posted that says I cannot take a photo." I'm used to the LV boutique shop on 5th Ave in NYC, which welcomes tourist to take photos, at least that's been my experience.




I am so lazy. I dont think any shopping is worth commuting for over 30 min  (well, except Paris, that is).

It's been my experience that more often than not, most places dont want pix taken of their merchandise that is not professional. I never take pix openly.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I am so lazy. I dont think any shopping is worth commuting for over 30 min  (well, except Paris, that is).
> 
> It's been my experience that more often than not, most places dont want pix taken of their merchandise that is not professional. I never take pix openly.







TaterTots said:


> I was going to say the Floral Satchel was gorgeous!  I see a Doodle Bag,  I had one and sold it.  It was so fun I've missed it ever since.





seton: I hear yah!  I live in a rural area so I have to travel to find the goodies or order them online. Also I work from home so I enjoy getting out of the house. Funny thing is I choose an outfit and a bag to bring to the office, even though I work from home! It puts me in the right state of mind for the job.

TT: Thanks! I was a little tempted by the Doodle bag but knew I'd probably not use it much at all. Sorry you miss yours. : (


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Glitter:*  I think it's a great idea that you choose a handbag to go with your outfit,  even if you are working at home.  I used to change handbags daily,  even when I didn't plan to go out.   That way I got to enjoy looking at them.  I've gotten out of the habit,  but need to start doing it again.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Glitter:*  I think it's a great idea that you choose a handbag to go with your outfit,  even if you are working at home.  I used to change handbags daily,  even when I didn't plan to go out.   That way I got to enjoy looking at them.  I've gotten out of the habit,  but need to start doing it again.



Thanks, LJ. I'm glad you understand.

I think my DH thought I was a bit nuts at first when he noticed me doing that. Now he gets a kick out of it. He likes to see what I'm going to wear and what is the "handbag of the day." On Fridays I even do "casual Friday."  

It really is a fun and simple way to enjoy my bags.


----------



## seton

tjm
all new stock


----------



## seton

the good news is that the natural flo multi wallet has been reduced to $49.
the bad news is that it's missing half of the wallet.


----------



## hopi

seton said:


> t*he good news is that the natural flo multi wallet has been reduced to $49.
> the bad news is that it's missing half of the wallet.*


*
*




Thanks for the pics seton, love to go shopping with everyone!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> tjm
> all new stock


Thanks for sharing the pics!  Have not been to TJM lately, maybe I'll stop by after Mardi Gras and check it out since traffic will be crazy the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> the good news is that the natural flo multi wallet has been reduced to $49.
> the bad news is that it's missing half of the wallet.




Wow it looks like they are featuring Dooney! That's the first time I've seen that! That is hysterical how they are tying to sell a fraction of that wallet! Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

seton said:


> tjm
> all new stock




I think it's time for me to go visit my local T.J. Maxx again! I would love to find that many Dooneys in my store!


----------



## dolllover

Yeah my TJMSmith is awesome as well. Just bought a Violet Kingsman hobo and a baby pink 
Smith bag but I'm returning the Smith bag. Not feeling that one. Hopefully there is still a good selection when I go back.


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> tjm
> all new stock



Hi Seton!

What a big selection! Looks like Spring is around the corner.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## MaryBel

Did a quick stop last night at TJM. Not much dooney stock!
They had a couple of floral shoppers, one croco Lexington in blue, one croco zip zip in white, a few of the siggy totes in the same style as the tote in seton's 4th pic. They also had that one.  They also had a floral and a crossbody in the floral plastic material but the surprise was 2 Florentines, a triple zip letter carrier in violet (I think it was $79) and a mini flo in salmon for $129. 


I did not get any.


----------



## Twoboyz

dolllover said:


> Yeah my TJMSmith is awesome as well. Just bought a Violet Kingsman hobo and a baby pink
> Smith bag but I'm returning the Smith bag. Not feeling that one. Hopefully there is still a good selection when I go back.




Hi dolllover,  wow! You found those great florentine bags at TJM?! Mine never had a good selection. Congrats!


----------



## dolllover

Twoboyz said:


> Hi dolllover,  wow! You found those great florentine bags at TJM?! Mine never had a good selection. Congrats![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! I decided to keep the Smith bag instead of returning her. Can't get over
> how great the leather is on this bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

dolllover said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dolllover,  wow! You found those great florentine bags at TJM?! Mine never had a good selection. Congrats![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I decided to keep the Smith bag instead of returning her. Can't get over
> 
> how great the leather is on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you. It's a beautiful bag
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryBel

dolllover said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dolllover,  wow! You found those great florentine bags at TJM?! Mine never had a good selection. Congrats![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! I decided to keep the Smith bag instead of returning her. Can't get over
> how great the leather is on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will love your Smith once you start carrying it!
> I love mine. I have 8 in leather and 2 in nylon and I love them!
Click to expand...


----------



## Nebo

seton said:


> tjm
> all new stock



I love your spy photos. Tjm here doesnt have much. And women here treat the bag section like trash. Most of the time its a tangled, damaged mess. I go early and try to see if there is anything good, before the chicken pecking starts.

Are the floral ones canvas?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nebo said:


> I love your spy photos. Tjm here doesnt have much. And women here treat the bag section like trash. Most of the time its a tangled, damaged mess. I go early and try to see if there is anything good,* before the chicken pecking starts.
> *
> Are the floral ones canvas?



 that is a good way to put it, even more so if you have chickens.. definitely a good comparison.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Nebo:*  love your description of tjm handbag dept.  Mine always looks like they let a bunch of 4 year olds loose after feeding them sugary snacks.


----------



## cheidel

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Marshalls clearance find $115 grey croco satchel.  My price $69 after using my  Christmas gift card.  I love this bag.  I moved in her already.


Awesome find, and a gorgeous bag!!!  Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I stopped by (uh went out of my way...) at my local TJMaxx and saw all these Dooneys.
> 
> View attachment 2881176
> 
> View attachment 2881177
> 
> 
> And couldn't resist this satchel and brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2881179
> 
> 
> I got it for $84 using a coupon and gift card. I had admired this floral satchel for some time. It's finally mine!


Congrats, she's very pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> I love your spy photos. Tjm here doesnt have much. And women here treat the bag section like trash. Most of the time its a tangled, damaged mess. I go early and try to see if there is anything good, before the chicken pecking starts./QUOTE]
> 
> Oh my gosh! That's so true. I stopped at the local TJM on my way to pick up my son at the bus stop and it was pretty quiet and neat for a change at the handbag dept. section and I was so happy!
> 
> Then a few customers with their BIG shopping carts started to push through the aisles.  There went my bliss!  I was not moving out of the way as I was being very systematic looking through the bags. I could feel my blood pressure go up as other customers were grabbing bags here and there and just dropping them wherever.  I'm always cleaning up and hanging up the bags where they should go.
> 
> What drives me nuts is this particular TJM doesn't have a mirror right in the bag section to try on the bags.  I have to walk all the way to the dressing rooms and needless to say, maybe that's a good thing. I have to really  like a bag to walk to the dressing room. Not so good for this TJM.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> I love your spy photos. Tjm here doesnt have much. And women here treat the bag section like trash. Most of the time its a tangled, damaged mess. I go early and try to see if there is anything good, *before the chicken pecking starts.*
> 
> Are the floral ones canvas?


 
That also describes the stores in my area.  Most of the bag sections are pretty trashed by the end of the day.

I'm another one who systematically goes through each section of bags.  You never know what's tucked in the back.  That's how I found my Coach NS Gunmetal Saff tote and medium Cognac Candace.  If I hadn't been looking at each section I would have missed both bags.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Congrats, she's very pretty!



Thanks! Every time I look at her, I just have to smile. The bright water colored flowers are just what I need during this cold winter!


----------



## katarzyna_amour

My TJMaxx currently has this shopper tote for around $120. Super tempted!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*K:*  that's very pretty.  Love all the bright the colors.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

katarzyna_amour said:


> My TJMaxx currently has this shopper tote for around $120. Super tempted!




I'm not a floral girl but I notice this bag every time I see it in the store. It would be perfect with a black and white outfit.


----------



## Nebo

Glitter_pixie said:


> Nebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your spy photos. Tjm here doesnt have much. And women here treat the bag section like trash. Most of the time its a tangled, damaged mess. I go early and try to see if there is anything good, before the chicken pecking starts./QUOTE]
> 
> I'm always cleaning up and hanging up the bags where they should go.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, I do the same thing. Specially if its a nice Dooney and somebody just half folded it on the back of the shelf.
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

katarzyna_amour said:


> My TJMaxx currently has this shopper tote for around $120. Super tempted!




That's really pretty. It just screams Spring!! Oh...I barely remember Spring.... It's a great price.


----------



## HesitantShopper

katarzyna_amour said:


> My TJMaxx currently has this shopper tote for around $120. Super tempted!



That's pretty mine has them in a domed satchel i too was tempted reminded me of nice weather which i haven't seen in forever lol


----------



## SterlingPlum

Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!! 

I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*SterlingPlum*:  welcome to the Dooney forum.  I love your new handbag.  Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SterlingPlum said:


> Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!!
> 
> I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.



That is so pretty! pricing sounds good to me but i am not in the US and saw a white one for much more at my TJmaxx lol


----------



## Murphy47

What a cute color!
Yours appears to have the desirable linen lining. 
$99 is a very good price on a Dooney.


----------



## CatePNW

SterlingPlum said:


> Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!!
> 
> I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.


I love that color!  And that is a very good price, considering it's $119 right now from I Love Dooney!

http://smile.amazon.com/Dooney-Bour...476292&sr=1-7&keywords=dooney+bourke+handbags


----------



## MaryBel

SterlingPlum said:


> Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!!
> 
> I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.


 
Welcome to the Dooney forum!
Congrats on your first Dooney! You got an awesome bag! The leather is just awesome!


----------



## Twoboyz

SterlingPlum said:


> Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!!
> 
> I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.



Congrats and welcome! It's so cute and pretty and springy.  You got a great price. Enjoy it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SterlingPlum said:


> Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.




Welcome to the "Dooney Bin" sometimes called the Looney Bun. &#128515;. Love that color! And yes, it's perfect for Spring/Summer. Enjoy your new bag girlfriend! 

All I have to say is... Once you go Dooney, you become Looney. &#128515; Looney for Dooney, that is...


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I wish TJ Maxx was open 24 hours. Now I want to go have a look.


----------



## meandanitoo

SterlingPlum said:


> Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!!
> 
> I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.



Congrats on your first Dooney! Looks like you scored a knockout, the color is gorgeous!   Michael Kors dominates the scene at my local Marshalls and TJMaxx and I rarely see Dooney bags there and if I do the selection is pretty sparse. Great find, enjoy it!


----------



## cheidel

SterlingPlum said:


> Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!!
> 
> I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.


Congrats on your first Dooney and welcome.  Beautiful bag, such a lovely color for spring and summer.  Enjoy!


----------



## collegechic

SterlingPlum said:


> Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!!
> 
> I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.


Lovely color & great price on your first Dooney!


----------



## Fimpagebag

What a sweet Dooney at a great price! Congrats on a great choice for your first Dooney!


----------



## SterlingPlum

Thank you everyone for such a warm welcome. 

My local TJ Maxx isn't one of the best ones although it's still one of my favorite stores (I love the Home Goods area).  For example, wallets are always in one big pile so the ones of softer leather/material are often scratched.  And I've been there when they're putting newly-arrived bags out and they're all thrown into a big tub cart and brought to the department. Sad to see. 

Sometimes it has a couple older Coach bags & often has Michael Kors, but It rarely has Dooney.  I rounded a corner and saw this cute pink bag front and center,  it caught my eye.  I didn't know what brand it was until I started looking at it and saw the duck on the front.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SterlingPlum said:


> Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!!
> 
> I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.


 

Welcome to the forum!  And what a great TJMaxx find!  I love Dooney's bubble gum pink. So pretty!  

Congrats!


----------



## Murphy47

SterlingPlum said:


> Thank you everyone for such a warm welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> My local TJ Maxx isn't one of the best ones although it's still one of my favorite stores (I love the Home Goods area).  For example, wallets are always in one big pile so the ones of softer leather/material are often scratched.  And I've been there when they're putting newly-arrived bags out and they're all thrown into a big tub cart and brought to the department. Sad to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it has a couple older Coach bags & often has Michael Kors, but It rarely has Dooney.  I rounded a corner and saw this cute pink bag front and center,  it caught my eye.  I didn't know what brand it was until I started looking at it and saw the duck on the front.




Don't worry, you will soon be able to spot a Duck @ 50 paces. &#128516;


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I went to TJ Maxx yesterday. They had a few Dooneys. I took a picture of two that I liked. I didn't end up taking them home though.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SterlingPlum said:


> Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!!
> 
> I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.



Hi SterlingPlum,

Sorry for the late welcome (Welcome!). I'm a bit behind on tPF.

Great find! The BG pink is a gorgeous warm color...you could so totally do that in late winter (to help Spring arrive sooner...lol).


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I went to TJ Maxx yesterday. They had a few Dooneys. I took a picture of two that I liked. I didn't end up taking them home though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905411
> View attachment 2905413




These are really cute. I am drawn to these patterns and I looked at a few at the outlet. They had a letter carrier that I really liked.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> These are really cute. I am drawn to these patterns and I looked at a few at the outlet. They had a letter carrier that I really liked.




I really liked the satchel. But it wasn't exactly right, so I left it for someone else. Maybe I'll go check out Marshall's tomorrow.


----------



## SterlingPlum

Murphy47 said:


> Don't worry, you will soon be able to spot a Duck @ 50 paces. &#128516;



Hasn't even been a week and I'm already getting better/quicker at spotting Dooney from afar!! 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Hi SterlingPlum,
> 
> Sorry for the late welcome (Welcome!). I'm a bit behind on tPF.
> 
> Great find! The BG pink is a gorgeous warm color...you could so totally do that in late winter (to help Spring arrive sooner...lol).



Hi, thanks for the greeting!  How did you know I did this yesterday?!  haha 
The poor thing was sitting on my dresser looking all cute and winter is getting really old (MN).  Even though it was super cold yesterday, the sun was shining bright, so I clipped her TJ Maxx tag off and loaded her up (didn't take long).  She accompanied me all over town (breakfast with family, clothes shopping, even to the mall to meet a woman who bought a ring from me off of Craigslist).  What a fun little bag


----------



## seton

went back to the last tjm

most of the stuff was still there. they added another stand of DBs


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I went to TJ Maxx yesterday. They had a few Dooneys. I took a picture of two that I liked. I didn't end up taking them home though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905411
> View attachment 2905413




I'm liking that satchel. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> went back to the last tjm
> 
> most of the stuff was still there. they added another stand of DBs




Wow... My TJM never has Dooney's. Nice selection. Thanks S!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> went back to the last tjm
> 
> most of the stuff was still there. they added another stand of DBs




Nice selection you found there Seton. I'm wondering what the ones in my area might have now.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I went to TJ Maxx yesterday. They had a few Dooneys. I took a picture of two that I liked. I didn't end up taking them home though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905411
> View attachment 2905413



Those are really nice! My TJmaxx usually have a few Dooney's I even saw a wallet the other day but the smaller accessories are more unusual.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> went back to the last tjm
> 
> most of the stuff was still there. they added another stand of DBs



Nice selection there!


----------



## all2joy

Very nice selection!


----------



## macde90

seton said:


> went back to the last tjm
> 
> most of the stuff was still there. they added another stand of DBs


These are really cute casual bags. I've been staying away from tPF because I want everything that I see and my wallet needs a break. Today,  I have to kill some time between work and a sports meeting at school so I guess I'll just have to hang around at TJMaxx....le sigh.


----------



## Rubyslipperss

SterlingPlum said:


> Brand new to the forum...my first post...and my very first Dooney bag ever!!
> 
> I picked this up at my local TJ Maxx last night for $99.99 + tax.  I think it's a small zipper pocket sac in bubble gum pink.  The photo washes out the pink, it's brighter in person.  I think it'll be a great color for spring and summer.  Not sure how good of a deal I got on it or not since I'm brand new to Dooney, but it's such a cute bag and a big departure from my Coach Borough bags.



Very pretty and definitely a great deal!  I love Pink!


----------



## seton

marshalls n tjm in same bldg


----------



## seton

mo


----------



## seton

nordy rack


----------



## Twoboyz

Wow Seton, your area is just blooming with Dooney springtime bags!! Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Wow.. Lots of Dooney's!!! Thanks for the pics S[emoji2]


----------



## TaterTots

WOW indeed!  I wish I had a TJ Maxx in my area.


----------



## HesitantShopper

wow! that selection is overwhelming lol! I am lucky to scope out less than a handful per time.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I am so jealous of all those bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> marshalls n tjm in same bldg





seton said:


> mo





seton said:


> nordy rack



Hi S!

Thanks for all the pics!  I've never seen so many Dooney bags in Marshall's, TJM, or Nordies Rack!


----------



## seton

saks off fifth


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> saks off fifth




Wow!!!! What a selection. I even see a Clayton... Thanks for sharing S!!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> saks off fifth




That's a Dooney pot of gold! A crimson Clayton! Wow!


----------



## HesitantShopper

wow! i don't think i have ever seen so many at once lol


----------



## all2joy

seton said:


> saks off fifth


Wow what a selection! What city is this in?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's a Dooney pot of gold! A crimson Clayton! Wow!




Yes!!!!! Yes!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I just went to TJ Maxx. All I saw there was a Dooney wallet. No other Dooneys! I did come home with a pair of white jeans and four tops to go with my white TSV


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I just went to TJ Maxx. All I saw there was a Dooney wallet. No other Dooneys! I did come home with a pair of white jeans and four tops to go with my white TSV




Oh nice TB! Can't wait to see your outfits paired with your TSV! My TJM never has any good Dooney's (if any) either. I guess because there's so many outlets around.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh nice TB! Can't wait to see your outfits paired with your TSV! My TJM never has any good Dooney's (if any) either. I guess because there's so many outlets around.




I went with a little bit of a preppy look. Surprised myself a little. I guess I'm picking up some looks from DS.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

seton said:


> saks off fifth




Wow. I would leave there very broke.


----------



## seton

this is a different Off Fifth from the last one


----------



## seton

mo

last pic are both ocean blue


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Wow .dooney heaven!
I wish our tjmaxx had this kind of dooney stock.i hardly find any dooney at my tjmaxx


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> saks off fifth



Wow, that's tons more than when I was there...Woodbury Commons Saks Off Fifth?


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow, that's tons more than when I was there...Woodbury Commons Saks Off Fifth?




yes, the others were Elizabeth NJ and Paramus NJ


----------



## lavenderjunkie

How are the prices on the Dooneys at Saks Off Fifth?


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> this is a different Off Fifth from the last one





seton said:


> mo
> 
> last pic are both ocean blue



Impressive! such a selection.


----------



## HesitantShopper

I'll start off with i should have taken a pic(i know what was i thinking?!)

but i ran across this navy tote today, it was odd, different than i had seen almost seemed leather lined? made in Mexico?

I would have bought it BUT it seemed like it had been around so to speak, even had a pen mark on the inside  and while definitely lower priced than FP it wasn't on clearance.


----------



## seton

lavenderjunkie said:


> How are the prices on the Dooneys at Saks Off Fifth?




kinda sucky, which is why they always have such a large stock.

for example, that Ocean Blu Flo small satch is 314, less 40% off. Not bad but the discount is usually only 30% off. They move it up to 40% about once a month.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> mo
> 
> last pic are both ocean blue




I have these exact 2 bags and they look like this. The Clayton is way different than the satchel. That's actually one reason I justified having 2 bags in the same color at that time. 

Your area has some really nice bags. Geesh!!!! Thanks so much for sharing. I love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> this is a different Off Fifth from the last one





seton said:


> mo
> 
> last pic are both ocean blue



Wow! Look at those flo satchels and the maxi quilt satchels! That's a great selection.  It's a bummer the discount isn't that great.  Thanks for the spy shots.


----------



## all2joy

seton said:


> mo
> 
> last pic are both ocean blue


Great Finds! I have the Clayton in the Ocean Blue and I love her!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I wish my local stores had Florentine bags.  Mine have the siggy bags and other styles I am not looking for.   I keep going once a week maybe I will get lucky one day.


----------



## YankeeDooney

seton said:


> saks off fifth



Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum. It has been interesting and amusing reading some of your  posts. Nice to know there are many folks that love bags. It is an addiction. As I was  browsing the topics, I happened upon the photo with the beautiful  Crimson Clayton just waiting there out in the open. Can you believe it?  Right there in plain sight. It seems to be the ungettable get in my neck  of the woods. Just love that color.  I never see those selections in TJMaxx.

However, there is an outlet somewhat near me, and of course, the Tent Sale in December.
Now that is a fun time.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum. It has been interesting and amusing reading some of your  posts. Nice to know there are many folks that love bags. It is an addiction. As I was  browsing the topics, I happened upon the photo with the beautiful  Crimson Clayton just waiting there out in the open. Can you believe it?  Right there in plain sight. It seems to be the ungettable get in my neck  of the woods. Just love that color.  I never see those selections in TJMaxx.
> 
> However, there is an outlet somewhat near me, and of course, the Tent Sale in December.
> Now that is a fun time.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Welcome to the forum YankeeDooney! Love your name. [emoji1]. The Crimson is truly a gorgeous bag. An outlet trip is definitely a fun time too. The videos of the tent sale sure look like a lot of fun too.  [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome to the forum YankeeDooney! Love your name. [emoji1]. The Crimson is truly a gorgeous bag. An outlet trip is definitely a fun time too. The videos of the tent sale sure look like a lot of fun too.  [emoji4]


Thank you for the warm welcome. Happy to join!


----------



## Alto Junkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum. It has been interesting and amusing reading some of your  posts. Nice to know there are many folks that love bags. It is an addiction. As I was  browsing the topics, I happened upon the photo with the beautiful  Crimson Clayton just waiting there out in the open. Can you believe it?  Right there in plain sight. It seems to be the ungettable get in my neck  of the woods. Just love that color.  I never see those selections in TJMaxx.
> 
> However, there is an outlet somewhat near me, and of course, the Tent Sale in December.
> Now that is a fun time.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Welcome! I just joined too. I'm also from Connecticut.

I went to TJ Maxx in my area yesterday, and was crushed to see the lack of Dooney selection there.  Then again, we do have an outlet store in *******, AND Dooney HQ in Norwalk.  So I guess it all evens out in the end...


----------



## immigratty

It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Alto Large Giovanna, but these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag were only $15 at Tj's


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Alto Large Giovanna, but these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag were only $15 at Tj's




Beautiful pair IM! Happy Easter [emoji253][emoji255]


----------



## Alto Junkie

immigratty said:


> It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Alto Large Giovanna, but these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag were only $15 at Tj's


Wow! What a great match! Happy Easter!!


----------



## Allieandalf

immigratty said:


> It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Alto Large Giovanna, but these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag were only $15 at Tj's




Wonderful match.  Perfect for Easter!


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Alto Large Giovanna, but these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag were only $15 at Tj's


They are beautiful together!


----------



## HesitantShopper

immigratty said:


> It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Alto Large Giovanna, but these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag were only $15 at Tj's



Holy smokes you couldn't of asked for a better match! Happy Easter!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful pair IM! Happy Easter [emoji253][emoji255]





Alto Junkie said:


> Wow! What a great match! Happy Easter!!






Allieandalf said:


> Wonderful match.  Perfect for Easter!





Trudysmom said:


> They are beautiful together!





HesitantShopper said:


> Holy smokes you couldn't of asked for a better match! Happy Easter!



thanx so much ladies. and Happy Resurrection Day to everyone!!  Man, good thing these are easy on and off...the sermon was so powerful today I came up outta them shoes!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO #BlackChurchLife


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> thanx so much ladies. and Happy Resurrection Day to everyone!!  Man, good thing these are easy on and off...the sermon was so powerful today I came up outta them shoes!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO #BlackChurchLife




[emoji1]


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> It's RESURRECTION DAY!! Headed to Church to get my PRAISE ON with the White and Saddle Alto Large Giovanna, but these Ralph Lauren shoes that are LITERALLY an EXACT match to the bag were only $15 at Tj's


Beautiful pair!  The color of white taken to another level!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Beautiful pair!  The color of white taken to another level!



thanx so much. I have seen this color combo on a few Altos and Flos but I LOVE it. 




Twoboyz said:


> [emoji1]



coming up outta my jacket is common but SHOES....boy, it was AWESOME!


----------



## macde90

immigratty said:


> thanx so much ladies. and Happy Resurrection Day to everyone!!  Man, good thing these are easy on and off...the sermon was so powerful today I came up outta them shoes!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO #BlackChurchLife


The shoes and bag look good together. The shoes are especially cute, dressy without being to tall. I must look more thoroughly at my TJM.

Off topic: My old pastor used to say "So and so shouted so hard, I need to send him a bill!"


----------



## immigratty

macde90 said:


> The shoes and bag look good together. The shoes are especially cute, dressy without being to tall. I must look more thoroughly at my TJM.
> 
> Off topic: My old pastor used to say "So and so shouted so hard, I need to send him a bill!"



thanx so much, and I almost feel like I NEED a bill sent, but that mug would be on MORTGAGE status!


----------



## Nebo

An older patent style. Love the tag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> An older patent style. Love the tag.




It's pretty!


----------



## LVLadyLover

Bobetta said:


> So as Seton and Twoboyz knows, we sort of created a sub-thread within my QVC thread of TJ Maxx or Marshall's finds. I only found one Dooney last night at one store. But then I went to another one and have found a bunch. They're mostly all coated cotton or nylon but I did find one leather - a sky mail carrier (99 bucks). Lol. Still exciting. I also found a large nylon pocket satchel in Bordeaux for $129. There were various sized cupcake design ones. I bunched them all together. I think people thought I was weird. Whatever. The bags were tempting but I don't need these right now. In saving mode.
> View attachment 2578093
> View attachment 2578094
> 
> View attachment 2578107



I wish the Dooney cupcake tote was still available!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## Nebo

Raspberry letter carrier. Color is so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Raspberry letter carrier. Color is so pretty!




Wow, I didn't realize these came in patent leather. I have only seen this one and one on a YouTube video that was also at TJ Maxx. 
I went to TJ Maxx yesterday and they didn't have any Dooneys.


----------



## Twoboyz

LVLadyLover said:


> I wish the Dooney cupcake tote was still available!  I LOVE IT!




That's a cute print. [emoji4] Have you checked eBay or another resale site? That might be the best place to find one.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, I didn't realize these came in patent leather. I have only seen this one and one on a YouTube video that was also at TJ Maxx.
> I went to TJ Maxx yesterday and they didn't have any Dooneys.



I was surprised too. I have a feeling my tjmxx always gets the poopiest stuff. Only nice things they do get is some kate spade. Everything else from shoes, house stuff, clothes..its just nah, blah and sometimes it entices an oh.

When I saw 49ldavis video with her violet Kingston from TjM, I was all Whaaaat! Are you sure you didnt mistake Dillards for it. That bag was wow!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I was surprised too. I have a feeling my tjmxx always gets the poopiest stuff. Only nice things they do get is some kate spade. Everything else from shoes, house stuff, clothes..its just nah, blah and sometimes it entices an oh.
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw 49ldavis video with her violet Kingston from TjM, I was all Whaaaat! Are you sure you didnt mistake Dillards for it. That bag was wow!




I know! I was so surprised to see that she found that there. Her TJ Maxx always seems to have Dooneys though. She was surprised too. Lol!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I know! I was so surprised to see that she found that there. Her TJ Maxx always seems to have Dooneys though. She was surprised too. Lol!


I love her videos, she is always so genuinely  excited and happy. It is contagious !


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love her videos, she is always so genuinely  excited and happy. It is contagious !




Me too! She's one of my favorites!


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Nebo said:


> Raspberry letter carrier. Color is so pretty!



What a beautiful colour!!


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Raspberry letter carrier. Color is so pretty!




It's delicious Nebo!  The Raspberry color in Patent Leather is so AMAZING isn't it!


----------



## Cazu1107

The cupcake shopper is adorable! I am also in saving mode and it' not fun


----------



## TaterTots

This thread just kills me!  the closest TJMaxx I have is only about another 45 minutes drive to the closest Dooney outlet that's about 3 hours away.


----------



## TaterTots

...... If I only had a GOOD TJMaxx close by...


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> ...... If I only had a GOOD TJMaxx close by...



I've got one TJ Maxx and is is not a good one.  Sure they have some Dooney, but none of the nicer ones that I see others posting about!  I always have a bit of hope when I go, hoping I will find a treasure, but I always leave disappoinnted.  You just never really know what you might find though.  They did have some nice Kate Spade bags a few months ago, and I was tempted, but none were the perfect bag for me.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> I've got one TJ Maxx and is is not a good one.  Sure they have some Dooney, but none of the nicer ones that I see others posting about!  I always have a bit of hope when I go, hoping I will find a treasure, but I always leave disappoinnted.  You just never really know what you might find though.  They did have some nice Kate Spade bags a few months ago, and I was tempted, but none were the perfect bag for me.




I did have a little boutique only 10 minutes from my house that sold Dooney but they went bout of business a few years ago which left me having to go pretty much out of state to purchase in store. But there is a new mall being built about 30 minutes away that I'm hoping there will be one of the stores that offers Dooney's.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT*:  thank goodness you have the internet and Dooney outlets to order from.  

  But I agree,  it's  nice to be able to go to the store and see the styles in person,  once in a while.  Also, QVC shows are a great resource for us.


Remember,  you were the one who found the violet small Florentine satchel on Amazon.   When you showed your handbag,  I had to get one too.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT*:  thank goodness you have the internet and Dooney outlets to order from.
> 
> But I agree,  it's  nice to be able to go to the store and see the styles in person,  once in a while.  Also, QVC shows are a great resource for us.
> 
> 
> Remember,  you were the one who found the violet small Florentine satchel on Amazon.   When you showed your handbag,  I had to get one too.


 
YES!  I'm so thankful for online and over the phone purchases.  AND you guys ,,,  everyone here helps each other so much find their perfect bag that I just couldn't live without you guys..


----------



## Nml85

If anyone is near Palm beach gardens, the tj maxx on pga had a couple of flo small satchels in pink (on clearance for $149!), a brown croco chelsea, a letter carrier in a rasberry color, a bone flo clayton, and others. It was stocked!


----------



## TaterTots

Nml85 said:


> If anyone is near Palm beach gardens, the tj maxx on pga had a couple of flo small satchels in pink (on clearance for $149!), a brown croco chelsea, a letter carrier in a rasberry color, a bone flo clayton, and others. It was stocked!


 
WOW!  That TJMAXX was loaded with great Dooney's!  Now that would have been one I wish could be in my area.


----------



## joce01

These were what I found. There was another pink bag like that one. And then a red patent tote. The boyfriend was with me and he was like why are you taking pictures? Lol.


----------



## MrsKC

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2970436
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970437
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970439
> 
> 
> These were what I found. There was another pink bag like that one. And then a red patent tote. The boyfriend was with me and he was like why are you taking pictures? Lol.


Thanks for those pictures. I have seen the red bag on ILD and I always wondered what it looks like irl.


----------



## TaterTots

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2970436
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970437
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970439
> 
> 
> These were what I found. There was another pink bag like that one. And then a red patent tote. The boyfriend was with me and he was like why are you taking pictures? Lol.


 
If he only knew how us Girls are here on the Forum.  :giggles:


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Thanks for those pictures. I have seen the red bag on ILD and I always wondered what it looks like irl.



Hey Kc, I have seen the red bag irl at the outlet and in my opinion, it looked like a fake. The quality and leather was not up to what we are used to.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Hey Kc, I have seen the red bag irl at the outlet and in my opinion, it looked like a fake. The quality and leather was not up to what we are used to.


Thanks for letting me know. Yes, we have a standard to uphold!!!  Kc


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey Kc, I have seen the red bag irl at the outlet and in my opinion, it looked like a fake. The quality and leather was not up to what we are used to.




I agree with you MaryBel. I like the style of the bag but the leather felt funny. Bummer because it's really cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2970436
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970437
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970439
> 
> 
> These were what I found. There was another pink bag like that one. And then a red patent tote. The boyfriend was with me and he was like why are you taking pictures? Lol.




Thanks for the pictures Joce!  My DH makes faces at me all the time. He thinks I'm crazy with these bags. Some TJ Maxx (he hem in Cali where Laurie 49ldavis frequents) have some great Dooneys all the time! In my area...never any. I wonder why the disparity?


----------



## seton

4/21/15  tjm


----------



## Nebo

seton said:


> 4/21/15  tjm



Wow. Some great pieces!


----------



## TaterTots

seton said:


> 4/21/15  tjm




Gosh the second pic the bottom left bag with the "badges" I guess you would call them. I haven't seen that design in awhile. I remember when they were shown in the Q. 

... That's a great selection of bags


----------



## MrsKC

seton said:


> 4/21/15  tjm


These are great, looks like I spot one twist strap hobo in flo as well as some toledos....thanks for the pic!


----------



## all2joy

seton said:


> 4/21/15  tjm


Very Nice Selections of Ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> 4/21/15  tjm




Dooney's front and center! Nice selection  [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

seton said:


> 4/21/15  tjm


 
The more and more I see those Floral Totes I wish that I would have gotten one when they were on ILD.  :shame:


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> The more and more I see those Floral Totes I wish that I would have gotten one when they were on ILD.  :shame:



Me too. They were so cheap at the outlets at one point.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Me too. They were so cheap at the outlets at one point.


 
We win some we lose some...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wait till after the 4th of July and you will see florals on sale.... at the outlets and department stores.  Happens every year.  If you can wait, while you miss a few months of wearing them in the spring,  you have a great buy for the rest of the summer and the next year.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Wait till after the 4th of July and you will see florals on sale.... at the outlets and department stores.  Happens every year.  If you can wait, while you miss a few months of wearing them in the spring,  you have a great buy for the rest of the summer and the next year.


 
I'll have to do some calling around and checking with the outlets then.  There is a Belk store about 30 minutes away that use to sell Dooney and then they stopped.  But I was talking with my sister Tuesday night and she said my niece ( when she was home from college ) had been there shopping and that they had an amazing collection of Dooney's and Michael Kors bags!  I'm so hoping she's right and they have restarted selling Dooney's again.  That would be a little better since the closest outlet is hours and hours away for me.


----------



## cheidel

Wow, nice selection.  Have only seen a couple in our TJM the past few months.


----------



## Daquiri

Attempt to post TJ Maxx pic. Lots of beautiful Dooneys for Mother's Day. This is just my 2nd post so apologies in advance if this doesn't work.


----------



## CatePNW

Daquiri said:


> Attempt to post TJ Maxx pic. Lots of beautiful Dooneys for Mother's Day. This is just my 2nd post so apologies in advance if this doesn't work.



Try again, there is no picture!  I love seeing what the _good_  TJ Maxx stores have, as mine usually doesn't have much!


----------



## Daquiri

I think I figured out how to upload photos but being such a new member I can't submit them just yet. A few more days and posts and I'll have access and will try to post again. Bummer<br>


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just scored these cuties at TJMaxx. Yes please. I don't have many Dooney smalls so this is perfect. 

View attachment 2974432


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I couldn't take any pictures, but there were a few new Dooneys at my TJMaxx today. Floral Coated canvas totes, and some red patent totes, the houndstooth coated canvas satchel and tote in Brick and the Samba Belted Shopper in Cherry. If I hadn't already made all the purchases I did last week I would have gotten the last one. 

Instead I got the two smalls I posted above. 

That's the most Dooneys I've seen there since it opened.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored these cuties at TJMaxx. Yes please. I don't have many Dooney smalls so this is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2974432




Really cute! We are twins on the black multicolor [emoji4] I love the chevron accessories.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute! We are twins on the black multicolor [emoji4] I love the chevron accessories.




Thanks!  I'm tickled that I found them. The black multicolor is my favorite.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored these cuties at TJMaxx. Yes please. I don't have many Dooney smalls so this is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2974432



I saw the black coin purse today at my TJ Maxx too!  I LOVE that rainbow zipper, but don't really like their little coin purses.  No Chevron at my store, but they did have a couple of the larger wristlets in the floral patterns.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored these cuties at TJMaxx. Yes please. I don't have many Dooney smalls so this is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2974432




Awesome score NAC!! [emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## tristaeliseh

I went to TJ Maxx today, and even though I didn't buy anything, I took some pictures of what Dooneys they had out! The ones I remember seeing from last time I went were gone aka someone bought them but here are beauties. I didn't get all of them but there were tons more hidden behind other bags.


----------



## TaterTots

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to TJ Maxx today, and even though I didn't buy anything, I took some pictures of what Dooneys they had out! The ones I remember seeing from last time I went were gone aka someone bought them but here are beauties. I didn't get all of them but there were tons more hidden behind other bags.




They had some nice picks.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored these cuties at TJMaxx. Yes please. I don't have many Dooney smalls so this is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2974432




Love them! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to TJ Maxx today, and even though I didn't buy anything, I took some pictures of what Dooneys they had out! The ones I remember seeing from last time I went were gone aka someone bought them but here are beauties. I didn't get all of them but there were tons more hidden behind other bags.


 
WOW, lots of goodies!


----------



## Biochick1

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to TJ Maxx today, and even though I didn't buy anything, I took some pictures of what Dooneys they had out! The ones I remember seeing from last time I went were gone aka someone bought them but here are beauties. I didn't get all of them but there were tons more hidden behind other bags.


Wow--your TJ Maxx is so much better than mine when it comes to Dooney finds. The store closest to me mainly has MK and RL bags...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I saw the black coin purse today at my TJ Maxx too!  I LOVE that rainbow zipper, but don't really like their little coin purses.  No Chevron at my store, but they did have a couple of the larger wristlets in the floral patterns.




I don't usually find much in the way of Dooney smalls, but I must have gone there at the right time. Especially since they were the several other bags there as well.  I saw the floral wristlets there as well, but put them back when I found the chevron.  



TaterTots said:


> Awesome score NAC!! [emoji106]&#127997;


 Thanks!  I love the size of the chevron wristlet.




MaryBel said:


> Love them! Congrats!


 Thanks, GF!!  I'm tickled about the black multi coin purse.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't usually find much in the way of Dooney smalls, but I must have gone there at the right time. Especially since they were the several other bags there as well.  I saw the floral wristlets there as well, but put them back when I found the chevron.



Mine had more smalls and bags overall, than they normally do.  I went since I keep seeing the posts on here, because you never know!  I found a nice Rebecca Minkoff Mini Jules Studded Satchel, but didn't care for all the gold studs.  I also saw that Valentina drawstring bag that has been shown here in pink.  Always a treasure hunt!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Mine had more smalls and bags overall, than they normally do.  I went since I keep seeing the posts on here, because you never know!  I found a nice Rebecca Minkoff Mini Jules Studded Satchel, but didn't care for all the gold studs.  I also saw that Valentina drawstring bag that has been shown here in pink.  Always a treasure hunt!


 
So true! Last year I kept hearing about people finding Medium Cognac Candace at TJM and I kept going to mine until one day I struck gold and found one.  I may have even squealed a bit when I saw her sitting on the shelf, lol. 


I didn't see a single Coach bag there that day, but there were a few Michael Kors bags including a Red Selma - it was the FP bag (I'm not even sure if there is a factory our outlet version of the Selma) and it even had the dust bag.  It was $199, I think - so not quite half off.  


If I hadn't already had a Red Selma with Grommets, I'd have snatched her up.  First time I've seen a Selma at TJMaxx.  


They also had a couple each of the EW Hamilton and NS Hamilton is Dark Khaki.


----------



## MaryBel

This was the Dooney selection at Nordstrom rack today


----------



## Nebo

Polka dot tote at 129$. Outlets price was 89$.


----------



## Nebo

Canvas siggy way too much at 179$.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

In the past,  I found TJM prices to be about 30-40% off Dooney full retail prices.  If the bag is in good shape and it's what you like,  and you can't get to an outlet.... then it makes sense.  If the same bag is shippable from an outlet,  then that's probably a better deal.  My TJM has so little Dooney,  that I don't even bother to stop there these days.  I miss the shopping experience,  but I can just go into my closet and shop for all the handbags I love.... or call the outlets.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> This was the Dooney selection at Nordstrom rack today




Wow! That's great. I haven't seen some of those patterns, like the Dooney & Bourke sig satchels.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Canvas siggy way too much at 179$.




Nice finds Nebo! I agree that is too much.


----------



## CatePNW

I found the mother load of Dooney's at a new TJ Maxx yesterday.  This store had been open almost a week and I have never seen so many Dooney's in one place, not even my Macy's has this many!  Since I'm new to Dooney it was nice to see and touch and smell so many of the bags I've only seen online and some in your photos here.  I took a lot of pictures because I was so excited....LOL!  Will start posting them now.

This first one is a lady who moved just as I took the pic.  She was wearing a Flo on each arm and trying to decide what color to get.  I know she's not on here because she would taken them both, right?!?


----------



## CatePNW

And now for the pics:


----------



## CatePNW

More:









I really love that pink textured leather on the triple zip crossbody.  The shiny zippers and light trim all look so nice on the bag.  It's not something I would use, but I sure liked it.


----------



## CatePNW

More:









See TrudysMom's double handle tote hanging there?!?


----------



## CatePNW

More:


----------



## CatePNW

More:


----------



## CatePNW

And the last few, hope you enjoyed the sightings!


----------



## RochRumRunner

Dear god. I'm on a plane and headed out. That's incredible. Soo... Many... To choose from! Great post and pics.


----------



## SEWDimples

CatePNW said:


> And the last few, hope you enjoyed the sightings!
> 
> View attachment 3007718
> View attachment 3007719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007720
> View attachment 3007721



Wow....The selection is amazing.  I wish I lived near this store. I see so much that I want.....


----------



## YankeeDooney

CatePNW said:


> And the last few, hope you enjoyed the sightings!
> 
> View attachment 3007718
> View attachment 3007719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007720
> View attachment 3007721



Dear God is right. The Florentine Double Pocket Satchel and the Snakeskin Tote hanging in the same photo.  It looks like the entire catalog was dropped in WA. What is going on out there? I swear that is a better selection than the outlet.

Thanks for the photos Cate....I think.

At the TJ Maxx near me, I might see one bag and it will have paint marks all over it....no joke....and the price marked was $150. Geesh!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Holy crap! Now I know why my TJM only has a couple of Dooneys! They're all at your store!


----------



## CatePNW

This was at the new store in Woodburn, Oregon, a suburb of Portland.  It's right next to the Woodburn Premium Outlets.  I was surprised to see it there, because it's just been the outlet center and nothing much else around.  TJ's is almost an extension of the outlet, so they will get a lot of foot traffic.  We took a road trip to Portland yesterday so I don't get to shop here all the time.  I wish!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Holy cow!!   Thanks for the pics, Cate.   Are you taking orders??  HAHA


----------



## herfyjo

Are you kidding me?????  Look at all that Florentine.  A Smith bag!  And was that a satchel in salmon????  Ugh.  So extremely jealous.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CatePNW said:


> And the last few, hope you enjoyed the sightings!




Are you SURE this wasn't a Dooney store you walked into ? [emoji4]

Holy Moly you must have been so excited!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

What fun.  Thanks for the pictures.  I would be in so much trouble.  It's like walking thru a Dooney store.  I may check out my local TJM,  but it's never like your new one.


----------



## lovethatduck

&#128552;&#128562;


----------



## pattytx

Again, I have to say, my local TJM never looks like this!!  Great graduation gifts!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> And the last few, hope you enjoyed the sightings!
> 
> View attachment 3007718
> View attachment 3007719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007720
> View attachment 3007721


That tan double pocket satchel!


----------



## MaryBel

OMG Cate, this is amazing. I wish it was closer to me. The selection at my 2 stores is sad. 
Might have to go and take a look in case they decided to drop a few here but I doubt it. 

A trip to Portland have been in my mind for some time, now I'm wishing we would have gone this weekend. The sales at the outlet here were sad.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My TJM looks like a group of 5 year olds was let loose to play.  Sad.


----------



## Nebo

I have never seen this Dooney.  East west Collins in sunflower.


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> More:
> 
> View attachment 3007698
> View attachment 3007699
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007700
> View attachment 3007701
> 
> 
> See TrudysMom's double handle tote hanging there?!?



OMG, I see aqua in flo and red Nordstrom nubuk Chelsea... Aaaaaaa.


----------



## dcooney4

CatePNW said:


> This was at the new store in Woodburn, Oregon, a suburb of Portland.  It's right next to the Woodburn Premium Outlets.  I was surprised to see it there, because it's just been the outlet center and nothing much else around.  TJ's is almost an extension of the outlet, so they will get a lot of foot traffic.  We took a road trip to Portland yesterday so I don't get to shop here all the time.  I wish!



Wow that looked like the mother load of bags!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I have never seen this Dooney.  East west Collins in sunflower.


OMG, she's gorgeous! Did you get her? Love Ms. Collins. I have a few. mostly 1975 sig coated cotton


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> OMG, I see aqua in flo and red Nordstrom nubuk Chelsea... Aaaaaaa.





dcooney4 said:


> Wow that looked like the mother load of bags!



Yes, it was an amazing selection of bags.  They must have been hoarding them for this new store.  It's more of a selection than you get at the outlet sometimes.  Well, I've only been the outlet once, but there was not this much variety there!  

I went to my TJ Maxx yesterday and only saw a few of the Dooney's they've had for a while, nothing good.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

That is IT!  I am going to my local TJ Maxx STAT!  Thankx for the pictures, ladies!  They have NO Doonies at Ross-just Michael Kors.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

O...M...G. The blue Florentine Toledo bag!  I die!  And in the last pic under the purse I saw kitties!  Did Donney do a kitty messenger???  Or is that another brand?


----------



## RozEnix

W
O
W

That is all


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just saw two Dooneys I hadn't seen at my TJM before:

Small Shopper in Cobalt
View attachment 3013812

View attachment 3013813


Double Buckle Satchel in Black:
View attachment 3013814

View attachment 3013815

View attachment 3013816


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she's gorgeous! Did you get her? Love Ms. Collins. I have a few. mostly 1975 sig coated cotton



No, she made someone else happy. It really wasnt my style. Im just getting used to shoulder bags  I loved her outside zip and  magnetic pockets!


----------



## dcooney4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just saw two Dooneys I hadn't seen at my TJM before:
> 
> Small Shopper in Cobalt
> View attachment 3013812
> 
> View attachment 3013813
> 
> 
> Double Buckle Satchel in Black:
> View attachment 3013814
> 
> View attachment 3013815
> 
> View attachment 3013816



Love the cobalt shopper.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dcooney4 said:


> Love the cobalt shopper.


 
I did too, but for some reason I didn't like the handles.  When I put it on my shoulder it kept wanting to roll off. I almost got it, because it was blue, lol.  But the handles aid no.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did too, but for some reason I didn't like the handles.  When I put it on my shoulder it kept wanting to roll off. I almost got it, because it was blue, lol.  But the handles aid no.




Yes... The handles on this bag are not shoulder friendly in my opinion. I've tried it on too. The color is gorgeous though!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes... The handles on this bag are not shoulder friendly in my opinion. I've tried it on too. The color is gorgeous though!




She was! And I was so tempted. But the MK bag I ended up with from there was screaming much louder at me.


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She was! And I was so tempted. But the MK bag I ended up with from there was screaming much louder at me.


Don't you just hate that when the bags just won't shut up?


----------



## dcooney4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did too, but for some reason I didn't like the handles.  When I put it on my shoulder it kept wanting to roll off. I almost got it, because it was blue, lol.  But the handles aid no.



If it won't stay on your shoulder it's not good for you.


----------



## dcooney4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She was! And I was so tempted. But the MK bag I ended up with from there was screaming much louder at me.



This happens a bit to often to me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> Don't you just hate that when the bags just won't shut up?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Saw this at the tjmaxx I stopped at today 
View attachment 3015170


And they had this Frye bag for a mere $279 
View attachment 3015171


----------



## speaksoftly

That Dooney hobo is beautiful.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Miracle of miracles! A recent stop after a salon visit at TJ Maxx and I found a Croco Hobo in Cognac. It was a Dillards 75th Anniversary Bag. I had seen these on their website at one point and did not think much of it, but when I saw it in person it was an entirely different story. I could not put it down. 

There were many new MK bags and Kate Spade bags, beautiful, but did not compare to this one, in my opinion. It is coming off rather orange in the photo, but it is not IRL. I love it. It was in pristine condition (a rarity for TJX) just sitting there waiting for me to snap it up. 

There was also a Toledo Rouge Domed Stachel that would have been beautiful but it was scratched beyond belief. So sad...it looked like a carcass. I think I am still in shock that there was actually something good at our TJMaxx.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Miracle of miracles! A recent stop after a salon visit at TJ Maxx and I found a Croco Hobo in Cognac. It was a Dillards 75th Anniversary Bag. I had seen these on their website at one point and did not think much of it, but when I saw it in person it was an entirely different story. I could not put it down.
> 
> There were many new MK bags and Kate Spade bags, beautiful, but did not compare to this one, in my opinion. It is coming off rather orange in the photo, but it is not IRL. I love it. It was in pristine condition (a rarity for TJX) just sitting there waiting for me to snap it up.
> 
> There was also a Toledo Rouge Domed Stachel that would have been beautiful but it was scratched beyond belief. So sad...it looked like a carcass. I think I am still in shock that there was actually something good at our TJMaxx.


Very pretty bag. I love the shoulder strap.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Miracle of miracles! A recent stop after a salon visit at TJ Maxx and I found a Croco Hobo in Cognac. It was a Dillards 75th Anniversary Bag. I had seen these on their website at one point and did not think much of it, but when I saw it in person it was an entirely different story. I could not put it down.
> 
> There were many new MK bags and Kate Spade bags, beautiful, but did not compare to this one, in my opinion. It is coming off rather orange in the photo, but it is not IRL. I love it. It was in pristine condition (a rarity for TJX) just sitting there waiting for me to snap it up.
> 
> There was also a Toledo Rouge Domed Stachel that would have been beautiful but it was scratched beyond belief. So sad...it looked like a carcass. I think I am still in shock that there was actually something good at our TJMaxx.




Congrats GF!
She's gorgeous. I was lucky to stag it at the outlet (and on clearance). The time I got this one was the time I decided not to get the blue croco zip zip and then lost my chance on the zip zip.


I stopped at TJM today and there were only 3 siggy dooneys. Very sad. Nothing else, no MKs, Kate Spade, etc.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Congrats GF!
> She's gorgeous. I was lucky to stag it at the outlet (and on clearance). The time I got this one was the time I decided not to get the blue croco zip zip and then lost my chance on the zip zip.
> 
> 
> I stopped at TJM today and there were only 3 siggy dooneys. Very sad. Nothing else, no MKs, Kate Spade, etc.


Thanks TM and MB!

Yeah, I wondered if it was at the outlet at some point. I must have missed them unfortunately, although they did have the pebbled leather versions there. They were quite pretty (on clearance) as well but I love Croco. I have seen pics of the blue and bordeaux croco. Would love those colors as well but I am glad to have gotten this one anyway. Funny though, I have passed on many Cognac croco bags because the color just did not do it for me, but this one spoke.   Go figure.


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Saw this at the tjmaxx I stopped at today
> View attachment 3015170
> 
> 
> And they had this Frye bag for a mere $279
> View attachment 3015171


I have a pair of Frye boots, does that count??


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks TM and MB!
> 
> Yeah, I wondered if it was at the outlet at some point. I must have missed them unfortunately, although they did have the pebbled leather versions there. They were quite pretty (on clearance) as well but I love Croco. I have seen pics of the blue and bordeaux croco. Would love those colors as well but I am glad to have gotten this one anyway. Funny though, I have passed on many Cognac croco bags because the color just did not do it for me, but this one spoke.   Go figure.




Yes, they were, but long time ago, according to the date on the pic of mine, I got her last October and it was on clearance at that time, so they started at the outlet way before that.


I've seen the Bordeaux and it is really pretty. The fact that these are appearing at TJM and Marshalls give us hope to still find bags we missed.


Yes, sometimes a color won't call you at all and then you see it in an specific bag and it's love at first sight!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Yes, they were, but long time ago, according to the date on the pic of mine, I got her last October and it was on clearance at that time, so they started at the outlet way before that.
> 
> 
> I've seen the Bordeaux and it is really pretty. The fact that these are appearing at TJM and Marshalls give us hope to still find bags we missed.
> 
> 
> Yes, sometimes a color won't call you at all and then you see it in an specific bag and it's love at first sight!


That's a good way to look at MB! Hopefully more goodies will showup.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Miracle of miracles! A recent stop after a salon visit at TJ Maxx and I found a Croco Hobo in Cognac. It was a Dillards 75th Anniversary Bag. I had seen these on their website at one point and did not think much of it, but when I saw it in person it was an entirely different story. I could not put it down.
> 
> There were many new MK bags and Kate Spade bags, beautiful, but did not compare to this one, in my opinion. It is coming off rather orange in the photo, but it is not IRL. I love it. It was in pristine condition (a rarity for TJX) just sitting there waiting for me to snap it up.
> 
> There was also a Toledo Rouge Domed Stachel that would have been beautiful but it was scratched beyond belief. So sad...it looked like a carcass. I think I am still in shock that there was actually something good at our TJMaxx.




Wow! What a beauty! Congrats! Awesome score!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Nebo said:


> I have never seen this Dooney.  East west Collins in sunflower.



This are also called teardrop style bags and I quite like them.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

CatePNW said:


> And the last few, hope you enjoyed the sightings!
> 
> View attachment 3007718
> View attachment 3007719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007720
> View attachment 3007721



Great pics gal, thank you!  Do y'all see the non-Dooney messenger with the kitties on it behind that Dooney?  So cute!

I went to Marshalls this morning which, as most of you know, is the same thing as TJ Maxx.  Anyhoo, they had a right decent selection of Doonies.  Nothing really stood out but for a gorgeous saddle bag.  I kicked myself in my *** for not bringing my smart phone so I could take pix!

Just a thought on coated cotton canvas and whatever other materials they can throw at us...if I am paying over a hundred bucks for a bag it is gonna be LEATHER...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

That croco is to die for lucky you!!&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## MaryBel

Did a quick stop at Marshalls today and got lucky. They pretty much had only coated cotton bags (the ones in the old chevron pattern and the polka dots from last year) and they had a croco satchel in gray (which I already have). I was thinking I was leaving empty handed when I saw this beauty behind a bunch of other bags. Santorini shopper in gray. I already have the satchel in this color but decided to grab it to see how much it was. Imagine my surprise, it was only $129. I think it was mismarked because in the compare at price it said $245 and up. This one retails 388 and they always put the compare price very close to the retail price and they are never discounted that much, they are always less than 50% off, so at $129, I decided to get it since I love this color. Besides, I also had a $30 gift card, so it's like I got it for $100.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick stop at Marshalls today and got lucky. They pretty much had only coated cotton bags (the ones in the old chevron pattern and the polka dots from last year) and they had a croco satchel in gray (which I already have). I was thinking I was leaving empty handed when I saw this beauty behind a bunch of other bags. Santorini shopper in gray. I already have the satchel in this color but decided to grab it to see how much it was. Imagine my surprise, it was only $129. I think it was mismarked because in the compare at price it said $245 and up. This one retails 388 and they always put the compare price very close to the retail price and they are never discounted that much, they are always less than 50% off, so at $129, I decided to get it since I love this color. Besides, I also had a $30 gift card, so it's like I got it for $100.



MB, you have the BEST luck finding great deals!  How lucky to find the shopper in a color you love and at a steal!

Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick stop at Marshalls today and got lucky. They pretty much had only coated cotton bags (the ones in the old chevron pattern and the polka dots from last year) and they had a croco satchel in gray (which I already have). I was thinking I was leaving empty handed when I saw this beauty behind a bunch of other bags. Santorini shopper in gray. I already have the satchel in this color but decided to grab it to see how much it was. Imagine my surprise, it was only $129. I think it was mismarked because in the compare at price it said $245 and up. This one retails 388 and they always put the compare price very close to the retail price and they are never discounted that much, they are always less than 50% off, so at $129, I decided to get it since I love this color. Besides, I also had a $30 gift card, so it's like I got it for $100.


MB,

How awesome! I would have grabbed it too. You are killing me now, which croco satchel did they have?


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick stop at Marshalls today and got lucky. They pretty much had only coated cotton bags (the ones in the old chevron pattern and the polka dots from last year) and they had a croco satchel in gray (which I already have). I was thinking I was leaving empty handed when I saw this beauty behind a bunch of other bags. Santorini shopper in gray. I already have the satchel in this color but decided to grab it to see how much it was. Imagine my surprise, it was only $129. I think it was mismarked because in the compare at price it said $245 and up. This one retails 388 and they always put the compare price very close to the retail price and they are never discounted that much, they are always less than 50% off, so at $129, I decided to get it since I love this color. Besides, I also had a $30 gift card, so it's like I got it for $100.


Sweet. I should check out my local Marshalls and Maxx, but I have a feeling they may not have much. The Pittsburgh area isn't known for discount outlets etc. for a variety of items.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> MB, you have the BEST luck finding great deals!  How lucky to find the shopper in a color you love and at a steal!
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks GF!
I actually went hoping to find one of the satchels in the coated cotton (which was also 129) but she was not there, so I was just going thru the racks to see if there was anything else.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> MB,
> 
> How awesome! I would have grabbed it too. You are killing me now, which croco satchel did they have?


 
Thanks YD.


It's the domed satchel, you know, the older style. Pcan also has this satchel. Here's a pic of mine


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> Sweet. I should check out my local Marshalls and Maxx, but I have a feeling they may not have much. The Pittsburgh area isn't known for discount outlets etc. for a variety of items.


 
Thanks GF!
Yes, go and take a look. Hopefully you will find something good!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks YD.
> 
> 
> It's the domed satchel, you know, the older style. Pcan also has this satchel. Here's a pic of mine


Oh yeah, I remember. Thanks for the pic. Yes that is a very pretty satchel too. I probably would have gotten that one too. You were right when you said we may have opportunity to get ones we missed. It's just so few and far between. I wish TJX would post them online. At least we would have a better chance instead of looking for the needle in a haystack. But of course, the ebayers would probably get them all. Second thought, probably better the way it is.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Thanks YD.
> 
> 
> It's the domed satchel, you know, the older style. Pcan also has this satchel. Here's a pic of mine


I like the shape of the leather on the purse and the handle part. Pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick stop at Marshalls today and got lucky. They pretty much had only coated cotton bags (the ones in the old chevron pattern and the polka dots from last year) and they had a croco satchel in gray (which I already have). I was thinking I was leaving empty handed when I saw this beauty behind a bunch of other bags. Santorini shopper in gray. I already have the satchel in this color but decided to grab it to see how much it was. Imagine my surprise, it was only $129. I think it was mismarked because in the compare at price it said $245 and up. This one retails 388 and they always put the compare price very close to the retail price and they are never discounted that much, they are always less than 50% off, so at $129, I decided to get it since I love this color. Besides, I also had a $30 gift card, so it's like I got it for $100.




Wow!!! What a great find... I've lusted over this bag for awhile but afraid it will remind me of a snake even those it's clearly Lizard, which I'm ok with. I love they color too!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh yeah, I remember. Thanks for the pic. Yes that is a very pretty satchel too. I probably would have gotten that one too. You were right when you said we may have opportunity to get ones we missed. It's just so few and far between. I wish TJX would post them online. At least we would have a better chance instead of looking for the needle in a haystack. But of course, the ebayers would probably get them all. Second thought, probably better the way it is.


 
It would be nice if TJM and marshalls stores would ship! That way we wouldn't have to be on the constant lookout.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I like the shape of the leather on the purse and the handle part. Pretty.


 
Thanks GF!
For me the color is what grabbed me!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! What a great find... I've lusted over this bag for awhile but afraid it will remind me of a snake even those it's clearly Lizard, which I'm ok with. I love they color too!


 
Thanks!
GF, I think you would be ok with these. They don't give the animal vibe at all. Try to think it as textured leather, not lizard embossed.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick stop at Marshalls today and got lucky. They pretty much had only coated cotton bags (the ones in the old chevron pattern and the polka dots from last year) and they had a croco satchel in gray (which I already have). I was thinking I was leaving empty handed when I saw this beauty behind a bunch of other bags. Santorini shopper in gray. I already have the satchel in this color but decided to grab it to see how much it was. Imagine my surprise, it was only $129. I think it was mismarked because in the compare at price it said $245 and up. This one retails 388 and they always put the compare price very close to the retail price and they are never discounted that much, they are always less than 50% off, so at $129, I decided to get it since I love this color. Besides, I also had a $30 gift card, so it's like I got it for $100.


 
Awesome score!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome score!!


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## tristaeliseh

MaryBel said:


> Thanks YD.
> 
> 
> It's the domed satchel, you know, the older style. Pcan also has this satchel. Here's a pic of mine


Okay, that color is amazing. You don't see it often.


----------



## MaryBel

tristaeliseh said:


> Okay, that color is amazing. You don't see it often.


 
Thank you!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Some TJ Maxx merchandise:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

More:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

More:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#128528;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#128092;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Moving along...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#127822;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#127802;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#128132;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#128235;


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> &#128235;


Wow, they had a lot!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

eyeoftheleopard said:


> [emoji398]




Wow! Did you get anything?


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> &#55356;&#57166;


I love the Blue Croco Hobo. Have not seen that one in quite a while.


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> &#128235;


Wow, that Santorini Belted Shopper is the one MB bought for $129. Confirms she was right that it was mismarked.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nice selection.  Did any treasures find their way home with you?


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> &#128235;




WOW, lots of goodies! Did you get any of them?






YankeeDooney said:


> I love the Blue Croco Hobo. Have not seen that one in quite a while.


 
Yeah, that one is not new at all! I have it in red with dark trim! I love the blue one!





YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that Santorini Belted Shopper is the one MB bought for $129. Confirms she was right that it was mismarked.




Yep, it's the same one! I really got lucky and got it an extra $100 off!


----------



## tori adore

I got the samba satchel in black. It was $149 or so. I went back later and got signature fabric draw string but I need advice about


----------



## tori adore

The tassels look weird


----------



## MaryBel

tori adore said:


> View attachment 3058669
> View attachment 3058672
> 
> The tassels look weird


 
That is one of the 'exclusives' styles made in the US. 
The tassels in these are not as pretty as the ones of other bags.


----------



## tori adore

So tj maxx gets exclusive bags? The tassels seem to be bonded leather. Are the bags not as nicely made as normal bags? (I really like this purse just I am curious)


----------



## MaryBel

tori adore said:


> So tj maxx gets exclusive bags? The tassels seem to be bonded leather. Are the bags not as nicely made as normal bags? (I really like this purse just I am curious)


 

I think Dooney sells their merchandise to discount stores like tjmaxx, marshalls, Nordstrom rack, etc. 
The merchandise can be past season bags that Dooney didn't sell and for some reason they don't want to keep in inventory and they also get some exclusive bags, most of the time these are styles that were never in the boutique inventory. I don't know if this is true, but I wonder if those exclusives (mostly made in the USA) are items that were made here with leftover or sample fabrics and materials and since they know they are making them for the discount stores or the outlets, they are not as nice as the boutique styles.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

tori adore said:


> So tj maxx gets exclusive bags? The tassels seem to be bonded leather. Are the bags not as nicely made as normal bags? (I really like this purse just I am curious)



Dooney makes in my opinion cut rate bags for the outlets, outlets meaning Marshalls and TJMaxx.  I had a perfect example of one but now I can't find it.  They also make exclusives for Dillards and others.  What MaryBel says is correct, too.  I will dig around for an example to post you.

The outlets also get last season bags but true enough I saw some current season bags like that fuchsia florentine satchel.  They had it mismarked as a hobo for $149!  I liked it but I am a blue lady.

No ladies, I got nothing.  I can do better price wise online.  Tomorrow I go to Marshalls and I will post my findings.  If I see that Dooney wallet again for $50 I am getting it!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> I love the Blue Croco Hobo. Have not seen that one in quite a while.



I, too, am NUTS for the croco style, @Yankee!  I have yet to get a croco though...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

tori adore said:


> View attachment 3058669
> View attachment 3058672
> 
> The tassels look weird



Tori, the bag is authentic but the tassels are a bit frayed.  I find fabric gets dirty too easy so I stick to leather.  It seems a lot to pay for a fabric bag, ya know?  I like drawstring, too.


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> More:


Whaaaaat! I've been wanting a Florentine domed satchel!!
....but I think in chestnut.
However, I probably would have nabbed that one!
Ohhhhh, I also really like that winged Toledo in natural. 
Ugh, my TJMaxx never has nice stuff!


----------



## MrsKC

tori adore said:


> View attachment 3058669
> View attachment 3058672
> 
> The tassels look weird


If you like it that is what matters. It should be a great carefree bag for you. The tassels would not bother me if I liked it and felt like I got a good deal .


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Amen!


----------



## tori adore

Thanks everyone!! I had a dooney leather drawstring a long time ago and I loved to play with the tassels. Would scotch guard be good to use to keep it clean (as much as possible anyway)?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MaryBel said:


> I think Dooney sells their merchandise to discount stores like tjmaxx, marshalls, Nordstrom rack, etc.
> The merchandise can be past season bags that Dooney didn't sell and for some reason they don't want to keep in inventory and they also get some exclusive bags, most of the time these are styles that were never in the boutique inventory. I don't know if this is true, but I wonder if those exclusives (mostly made in the USA) are items that were made here with leftover or sample fabrics and materials and since they know they are making them for the discount stores or the outlets, they are not as nice as the boutique styles.



@maryBel,
This is an example of what I believe to be an "outlet" bag.  Please no one get their feelings hurt, this is JUST MY OPINION!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And this.  What say y'all?


----------



## accessorygirl2

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @maryBel,
> This is an example of what I believe to be an "outlet" bag.  Please no one get their feelings hurt, this is JUST MY OPINION!



Nope! The nylon collection was sold last summer at major dept stores. I have a tote. The thick braided leather trim is fabulous! Enjoy


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @maryBel,
> This is an example of what I believe to be an "outlet" bag.  Please no one get their feelings hurt, this is JUST MY OPINION!


I got my nylon bag with the beautiful braided handle at Dillard's. Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @maryBel,
> This is an example of what I believe to be an "outlet" bag.  Please no one get their feelings hurt, this is JUST MY OPINION!


 


eyeoftheleopard said:


> And this.  What say y'all?




Nope, none of these are outlet bags. 


I agree with the ladies who already responded, this is from the nylon collection. It still has the great Dooney quality, it's just a lower end collection. You can not expect a bag that is priced in the $100s to have the same feel as a Florentine or an Alto bag.


And I believe the second one is not an outlet bag. That style was a boutique style for sure years ago, but I don't know if they ever made the same style for the outlet. It's difficult to say if this one is too since I can not see all the details, but to me, it doesn't look outlet.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Stay tuned ladies...I hit Marshalls/TJ Maxx today and will load them late tonight.  Not a Dooney wallet in site, though!

I asked the manager before I started snapping pictures.  I feel it rude to be taking pix of THEIR merchandise without permission...


----------



## YankeeDooney

Found these at Nordstrom Rack. Not much left there but I really like the satchel with the tan trim (I forgot to look at the name of it). I have not seen that one before. I would have considered it but I already have goodies coming.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Found these at Nordstrom Rack. Not much left there but I really like the satchel with the tan trim (I forgot to look at the name of it). I have not seen that one before. I would have considered it but I already have goodies coming.


 
Oh, nice goodies at the rack! I love the bag with the shearling flap. I have it in red.


I think the name of the bag you liked is the Dillen convertible hobo. When are your goodies arriving? Can't wait to see them!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Oh, nice goodies at the rack! I love the bag with the shearling flap. I have it in red.
> 
> 
> I think the name of the bag you liked is the Dillen convertible hobo. When are your goodies arriving? Can't wait to see them!


Last one arrived today. I think it is the last one....but the day is young and there is still time to place an order. Pics coming shortly.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Last one arrived today. I think it is the last one....but the day is young and there is still time to place an order. Pics coming shortly.


 

I know what you mean, I'm still thinking in making another trip.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> Found these at Nordstrom Rack. Not much left there but I really like the satchel with the tan trim (I forgot to look at the name of it). I have not seen that one before. I would have considered it but I already have goodies coming.



Ooh that black is quite nice!

This is a Dooney made exclusively for Lord & Taylor:


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ooh that black is quite nice!
> 
> This is a Dooney made exclusively for Lord & Taylor:


 
I think they are using leftover fabrics! 


They made a N/S Collins bag in this fabric in white and also in black for QVC a few years back and they did a few other styles for department stores.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And so it goes:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#127822;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

A suede Dooney:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#128092;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#128132;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#127808;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#127826;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

&#127801;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And I finish with a big ole lot!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And done:


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> And done:


Love the suede satchel and the Tessuta!! And......there is a Smith! Great selection .


----------



## RozEnix

Makes me want to go to my TJMaxx this morning. I think I will. JUST TO LOOK!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ooh that black is quite nice!
> 
> This is a Dooney made exclusively for Lord & Taylor:


 
Pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

eyeoftheleopard said:


> And so it goes:


 
Loving all these TJM spy pics!!


----------



## oldbaglover

Thanks EOL.  That TJM has a lot of lovely Dooneys!


----------



## RozEnix

I checked out mine today, only one Dooney. ONE. Glad it was only a 20 minute drive from home.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> I checked out mine today, only one Dooney. ONE. Glad it was only a 20 minute drive from home.


I'd love to know what states have a high concentration of Dooney's in the TJX stores. I know one gal posted a mother load in Oregon. CT seems to have very few. Looks like Alaska gets a load. I wonder what "science" is behind the Dooney Distribution. It would have been great if they sold all these styles on ILD. (Perhaps they did, and I missed them?). At least we would not be looking for the needle in the haystack. I do notice that the older styles, that were discounted at the outlets, get a significant markup when put into TJX stores. The Tessuta Shopper was priced at $259.....outlet was $149. Markup from outlet prices seems to run about $100. Of course, it is still less than full price.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I'd love to know what states have a high concentration of Dooney's in the TJX stores. I know one gal posted a mother load in Oregon. CT seems to have very few. Looks like Alaska gets a load. I wonder what "science" is behind the Dooney Distribution. It would have been great if they sold all these styles on ILD. (Perhaps they did, and I missed them?). At least we would not be looking for the needle in the haystack. I do notice that the older styles, that were discounted at the outlets, get a significant markup when put into TJX stores. The Tessuta Shopper was priced at $259.....outlet was $149. Markup from outlet prices seems to run about $100. Of course, it is still less than full price.



I know. ..I can never find anything at TJMAXX or Marshalls......but I keep looking


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YD:  I'm not sure Dooney decides what TJX stores get what.... I think TJX makes those decisions.   Different TJX stores are classified in different ways,  and I'm guessing that affects the distribution.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> YD:  I'm not sure Dooney decides what TJX stores get what.... I think TJX makes those decisions.   Different TJX stores are classified in different ways,  and I'm guessing that affects the distribution.


You are probably right LJ. Perhaps we should flood the TJX Corporation with emails asking why one store gets 50+ Dooneys, and an entire state gets 10 bags total.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

You are welcome, ladies, glad you enjoyed the pix!

I am in a major city so the selection here should be wide!  Us Texas women LOVE our purses...especially the bigger ones.

Ordered a florentine satchel in red today, the waiting is the hardest part...


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> You are welcome, ladies, glad you enjoyed the pix!
> 
> I am in a major city so the selection here should be wide!  Us Texas women LOVE our purses...especially the bigger ones.
> 
> Ordered a florentine satchel in red today, the waiting is the hardest part...


I just bought one from a FB group in Ocean!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> I just bought one from a FB group in Ocean!



Can't wait to see your pix.  

I had a $150 credit so I ordered straight from  Dooney which is the first and only time I will order straight from them.  I tried for Ocean Blue but she said DC'd but they had Denim Blue.  I decided on red.

Are you waiting for them to ship?


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> YD:  I'm not sure Dooney decides what TJX stores get what.... I think TJX makes those decisions.   Different TJX stores are classified in different ways,  and I'm guessing that affects the distribution.





YankeeDooney said:


> You are probably right LJ. Perhaps we should flood the TJX Corporation with emails asking why one store gets 50+ Dooneys, and an entire state gets 10 bags total.



Maybe there is a high volume of Dooney purchases in the areas where TJX has a lot of Dooneys. I know there is a lot of Michael Kors bags sold in my area and my Macy's has a ton of them, more than Dooneys. Who knows.


----------



## alansgail

RozEnix said:


> Maybe there is a high volume of Dooney purchases in the areas where TJX has a lot of Dooneys. I know there is a lot of Michael Kors bags sold in my area and my Macy's has a ton of them, more than Dooneys. Who knows.


I was in Macy's yesterday (I'm in Oregon) and thought I had stumbled into a MK's store! Every time I turned around there was another table or display with MK's bags....since I'm not a fan I wasn't too happy with all of that prime real estate being taken up by his bags......

The must sell a ton of them around here to carry that many. 

I do see quite a few Dooney's in my TJMaxx at times....they seem to come in waves.


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Can't wait to see your pix.
> 
> I had a $150 credit so I ordered straight from  Dooney which is the first and only time I will order straight from them.  I tried for Ocean Blue but she said DC'd but they had Denim Blue.  I decided on red.
> 
> Are you waiting for them to ship?


Should be here Wednesday!
The lady I bought it from sent a ton of pics. 
She has a Chestnut one available too, both looked great but I could only get one!
......now I have to work an extra shift to justify the purchase


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

alansgail said:


> I was in Macy's yesterday (I'm in Oregon) and thought I had stumbled into a MK's store! Every time I turned around there was another table or display with MK's bags....since I'm not a fan I wasn't too happy with all of that prime real estate being taken up by his bags......
> 
> The must sell a ton of them around here to carry that many.
> 
> I do see quite a few Dooney's in my TJMaxx at times....they seem to come in waves.



Those last two pics I took at TJ Maxx?  I made sure Dooney had the prime real estate.  MK is okay but the market is SATURATED with MK!  And the amount of MK knock offs is STAGGERING!


----------



## applecidered

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Those last two pics I took at TJ Maxx?  I made sure Dooney had the prime real estate.  MK is okay but the market is SATURATED with MK!  And the amount of MK knock offs is STAGGERING!


I haven't seen (or noticed) MK knockoffs before... maybe because I think you can get MK anywhere now and sometimes for a pretty low price. MK's bags are so ubiquitous now!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Couldn't find the Marshall's thread...

Are they serious? Selling this as a new bag. It's obviously been used and returned. 
Poor Clayton....


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Couldn't find the Marshall's thread...
> 
> Are they serious? Selling this as a new bag. It's obviously been used and returned.
> Poor Clayton....
> View attachment 3291739
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291744
> 
> View attachment 3291746
> 
> View attachment 3291747


How much were they asking for the Serena's? Just curios, cause I just got one from ILD...not that my TJMaxx would ever have one! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> How much were they asking for the Serena's? Just curios, cause I just got one from ILD...not that my TJMaxx would ever have one! Lol




Lol... They were $99. They are the Crossbody style but a nice size.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

$99.00 is really a good price to me. I got my Serena crossbody for $102, but no taxes, so I'm a winner!  Thanks for the pics and info Pcann! I have off tomorrow , so I may just have  to stop by TJmaxx, just in case! You never know! Lol!


----------



## Nml85

Lots of dooneys just landed at my local TJ Maxx and Marshalls. Claremont Dover totes $129, Toledo Buckley $199, saffiano hobo $99, pebbled hobo$99, Montecito Serena crossboby $129, Montecito large Serena (don't remember the price) florentine Kingston (don't remember that price, it was beat up).  Really liked the Dover, and felt comfortable on my shoulder as I walked around the store - picked up one in tan.


----------



## Nml85

Forgot to add a pic


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Wow! I never see newer styles like that at my TJ maxx, the Dover is really nice!Congrats! Do you mind me asking what State this TJMaxx/ Marshall's is in? I usually only see a few totes at mine and once a beat up Clayton!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nml85 said:


> Lots of dooneys just landed at my local TJ Maxx and Marshalls. Claremont Dover totes $129, Toledo Buckley $199, saffiano hobo $99, pebbled hobo$99, Montecito Serena crossboby $129, Montecito large Serena (don't remember the price) florentine Kingston (don't remember that price, it was beat up).  Really liked the Dover, and felt comfortable on my shoulder as I walked around the store - picked up one in tan.


And just out of curiosity, what state is this TJX in? We never see this many at TJX. Sad.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nml85 said:


> Forgot to add a pic




Oh wow!!! A nice selection. My TJM never has Montecitos.

The Dover is a very nice tote. It's one of my favs. Very comfortable to carry.


----------



## Nml85

Thatsmypurse said:


> Wow! I never see newer styles like that at my TJ maxx, the Dover is really nice!Congrats! Do you mind me asking what State this TJMaxx/ Marshall's is in? I usually only see a few totes at mine and once a beat up Clayton!



@thatsmypurse and @yankeedooney i'm in St Pete Florida.  What's interesting is some TJs in the area were well stocked (gateway) and others (Tyrone) not so much. It's only been a day, but I'm loving the Dover.  Might get one in blue if they're still there.


----------



## Nml85

I know, I couldn't believe the montecitos at TJs! I was set to get the Serena cross body, but the leather on the strap seemed to be too rough, and I saw lots of white flecks on the edge of the strap.  Too bad, because I've been lusting after that one for awhile, but I just don't think it will be durable enough.  Oh well...

BTW, I admire your "collection" - you have some great bags!


----------



## Chanticleer

Nml85 said:


> Forgot to add a pic




Congrats!  Beautiful bag.  Maryland is an outlet desert.  And my TJ MAX and Marshalls never have a bag I would carry.  I have to go to Lancaster, Pa. to the QVC outlet, or to Reading for a Dooney outlet.  There is a Coach factory store in the Lancaster outlets, but, sadly, no Dooney one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nml85 said:


> Lots of dooneys just landed at my local TJ Maxx and Marshalls. Claremont Dover totes $129, Toledo Buckley $199, saffiano hobo $99, pebbled hobo$99, Montecito Serena crossboby $129, Montecito large Serena (don't remember the price) florentine Kingston (don't remember that price, it was beat up).  Really liked the Dover, and felt comfortable on my shoulder as I walked around the store - picked up one in tan.




Wow! I never see that many Dooneys at my TJMaxx either! Score!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Nml85 said:


> @thatsmypurse and @yankeedooney i'm in St Pete Florida.  What's interesting is some TJs in the area were well stocked (gateway) and others (Tyrone) not so much. It's only been a day, but I'm loving the Dover.  Might get one in blue if they're still there.





Chanticleer said:


> Congrats!  Beautiful bag.  Maryland is an outlet desert.  And my TJ MAX and Marshalls never have a bag I would carry.  I have to go to Lancaster, Pa. to the QVC outlet, or to Reading for a Dooney outlet.  There is a Coach factory store in the Lancaster outlets, but, sadly, no Dooney one.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow! I never see that many Dooneys at my TJMaxx either! Score!


 Went to Tjmaxx today. Not 1 Dooney to be found! I have one near my work, so I may pop in, just in case , but not getting my hopes up! I've been buying a little too much lately anyway!


----------



## Nml85

And the pic was a small selection of what was there.  I was getting sideways glances from the employees for my vignette, so I stopped "staging",


----------



## FlorentineQuack

My local TJMax and Marshalls dont seem to carry dooney much anymore. I have seen a few sales associates setting aside nice bags for themselves  (MK back pack, etc).


----------



## Twoboyz

Nml85 said:


> And the pic was a small selection of what was there.  I was getting sideways glances from the employees for my vignette, so I stopped "staging",




[emoji23] I am always afraid to take pictures. My TJ Maxx and Marshalls rarely have Dooneys.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nml85 said:


> Forgot to add a pic




Nice staging. [emoji4]


----------



## Nml85

Gosh, we're getting more and more down here...plus more on the racks...


----------



## Nml85

Saw some Claremont field bags, and a few Claremont Python satchels and caydens too


----------



## Twoboyz

Nml85 said:


> Gosh, we're getting more and more down here...plus more on the racks...




Oh my gosh, some really nice ones!


----------



## MaryBel

Went to my TJM, they had 2 Dooneys, one that was there since the last time I went (a panama shopper in green) and now they also had a sanibel zip zip in pink.
So sad. I was hopping to find some goodies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Went to my TJM, they had 2 Dooneys, one that was there since the last time I went (a panama shopper in green) and now they also had a sanibel zip zip in pink.
> So sad. I was hopping to find some goodies!



A Panama satchel????     It must have had cobwebs on it.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> A Panama satchel????     It must have had cobwebs on it.



It was not from the original collection. the coated fabric was light green, and it had the caramel trim. I think I saw some of these newer ones last year at nordstrom rack. Maybe they had leftover sample fabrics and made a few. It was also larger than the original shopper.


----------



## CatePNW

Nml85 said:


> Gosh, we're getting more and more down here...plus more on the racks...



My TJ Maxx never has any good bags and it's been getting worse the past few months.  Last time I was there they had the bag section all pushed together so you could barely get down the few rows.  They were doing some remodeling in that front corner of the store.  I don't know if it will impact the handbags, but I'm hoping that's what it is all about and we'll get some good stuff in.


----------



## rlin9200

I usually hang out at another forum and peek in here from time to time. I may have commented in here once or twice. One thing that stood out to me is how nice everyone in the Dooney forum is. I have been a Dooney fan since the 90s and my first designer bag was a Dooney (a very small camera bag with a front pocket). I feel it's just right to share my TJ Maxx Dooney finds. I tried posting them in the Let's See Your Dooneys thread but somehow I can't post the pictures. Will try again when I have more time. My first find is a pebble grain Zip zip satchel in spring fuschia priced at $79.99. The color is very similar to hot pink. I bought it last Friday. The second one is a pebble grain satchel in red priced at $99.99. I was surprised it goes with many of my outfits and realized it is actually a year-round color. I love the relaxed and carefree look of it. Bought this one last Monday. The 3rd one was a surprise find -- a Verona Elisa in ocean. Looks-wise it's very pretty esp the color combo of blue, brown and black. I bought if yesterday priced at $129.99. My only complaint about it is it's such a hassle opening and closing it. Of all the three the red satchel is my favorite. I got 3 bags for the price of one. I made out like a bandit! Almost feels like I won in the Dooney giveaway LOL! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MaryBel

rlin9200 said:


> I usually hang out at another forum and peek in here from time to time. I may have commented in here once or twice. One thing that stood out to me is how nice everyone in the Dooney forum is. I have been a Dooney fan since the 90s and my first designer bag was a Dooney (a very small camera bag with a front pocket). I feel it's just right to share my TJ Maxx Dooney finds. I tried posting them in the Let's See Your Dooneys thread but somehow I can't post the pictures. Will try again when I have more time. My first find is a pebble grain Zip zip satchel in spring fuschia priced at $79.99. The color is very similar to hot pink. I bought it last Friday. The second one is a pebble grain satchel in red priced at $99.99. I was surprised it goes with many of my outfits and realized it is actually a year-round color. I love the relaxed and carefree look of it. Bought this one last Monday. The 3rd one was a surprise find -- a Verona Elisa in ocean. Looks-wise it's very pretty esp the color combo of blue, brown and black. I bought if yesterday priced at $129.99. My only complaint about it is it's such a hassle opening and closing it. Of all the three the red satchel is my favorite. I got 3 bags for the price of one. I made out like a bandit! Almost feels like I won in the Dooney giveaway LOL! Thanks for letting me share.



Welcome to the Dooney forum!
You got an awesome haul and at very good prices, makes it even better! congrats!
Can't wait to see your pics!

I'm so jealous of the variety some stores get. My closest TJM and Marshalls didn't get much.


----------



## rlin9200

MaryBel said:


> Welcome to the Dooney forum!
> You got an awesome haul and at very good prices, makes it even better! congrats!
> Can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> I'm so jealous of the variety some stores get. My closest TJM and Marshalls didn't get much.


Thanks, Marybel. This is the best deluge of Dooneys at TJ Maxx that I have seen. They seemed to have lowered their prices on Dooneys also. Usually Zip Zips go for upwards of $129.99. I think I got my Dooney supply for 2016 (yeah, right!). LOL.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rlin9200 said:


> I usually hang out at another forum and peek in here from time to time. I may have commented in here once or twice. One thing that stood out to me is how nice everyone in the Dooney forum is. I have been a Dooney fan since the 90s and my first designer bag was a Dooney (a very small camera bag with a front pocket). I feel it's just right to share my TJ Maxx Dooney finds. I tried posting them in the Let's See Your Dooneys thread but somehow I can't post the pictures. Will try again when I have more time. My first find is a pebble grain Zip zip satchel in spring fuschia priced at $79.99. The color is very similar to hot pink. I bought it last Friday. The second one is a pebble grain satchel in red priced at $99.99. I was surprised it goes with many of my outfits and realized it is actually a year-round color. I love the relaxed and carefree look of it. Bought this one last Monday. The 3rd one was a surprise find -- a Verona Elisa in ocean. Looks-wise it's very pretty esp the color combo of blue, brown and black. I bought if yesterday priced at $129.99. My only complaint about it is it's such a hassle opening and closing it. Of all the three the red satchel is my favorite. I got 3 bags for the price of one. I made out like a bandit! Almost feels like I won in the Dooney giveaway LOL! Thanks for letting me share.



Wow, sounds like you got some great deals!   I hope you get the picture thing figured out; we love pics.   Congrats and enjoy your beauties.

And you should hang out with us.  The Dooney board is friendly and fun!!


----------



## rlin9200

Thanks, MiaBorsa! This forum sure is friendly and fun. Not to mention very colorful with all the various  colors of Dooneys!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

rlin9200 said:


> I usually hang out at another forum and peek in here from time to time. I may have commented in here once or twice. One thing that stood out to me is how nice everyone in the Dooney forum is. I have been a Dooney fan since the 90s and my first designer bag was a Dooney (a very small camera bag with a front pocket). I feel it's just right to share my TJ Maxx Dooney finds. I tried posting them in the Let's See Your Dooneys thread but somehow I can't post the pictures. Will try again when I have more time. My first find is a pebble grain Zip zip satchel in spring fuschia priced at $79.99. The color is very similar to hot pink. I bought it last Friday. The second one is a pebble grain satchel in red priced at $99.99. I was surprised it goes with many of my outfits and realized it is actually a year-round color. I love the relaxed and carefree look of it. Bought this one last Monday. The 3rd one was a surprise find -- a Verona Elisa in ocean. Looks-wise it's very pretty esp the color combo of blue, brown and black. I bought if yesterday priced at $129.99. My only complaint about it is it's such a hassle opening and closing it. Of all the three the red satchel is my favorite. I got 3 bags for the price of one. I made out like a bandit! Almost feels like I won in the Dooney giveaway LOL! Thanks for letting me share.




*rlin:*  welcome.  Sounds like you got some great handbags at fabulous prices.   Makes me want to check out my TJM,  but I know I'll be disappointed there.   Enjoy your new handbags and come back to the Dooney forum often.


----------



## rlin9200

Thanks, Lavender. I hope you find some nice ones at your TJM as well. Was puzzled about the lower prices of Dooneys at TJMs in my area at more than 50% off retail, but who am I to complain, right? LOL.  I will for sure enjoy the sweet deals I got.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

rlin9200 said:


> I usually hang out at another forum and peek in here from time to time. I may have commented in here once or twice. One thing that stood out to me is how nice everyone in the Dooney forum is. I have been a Dooney fan since the 90s and my first designer bag was a Dooney (a very small camera bag with a front pocket). I feel it's just right to share my TJ Maxx Dooney finds. I tried posting them in the Let's See Your Dooneys thread but somehow I can't post the pictures. Will try again when I have more time. My first find is a pebble grain Zip zip satchel in spring fuschia priced at $79.99. The color is very similar to hot pink. I bought it last Friday. The second one is a pebble grain satchel in red priced at $99.99. I was surprised it goes with many of my outfits and realized it is actually a year-round color. I love the relaxed and carefree look of it. Bought this one last Monday. The 3rd one was a surprise find -- a Verona Elisa in ocean. Looks-wise it's very pretty esp the color combo of blue, brown and black. I bought if yesterday priced at $129.99. My only complaint about it is it's such a hassle opening and closing it. Of all the three the red satchel is my favorite. I got 3 bags for the price of one. I made out like a bandit! Almost feels like I won in the Dooney giveaway LOL! Thanks for letting me share.




What an awesome haul! Congrats! I'm jealous! 

My TJMaxx mostly has MK.  And outlet MK at that. I can occasionally snag a FP bag at half off. 

I wish they had more Dooneys.


----------



## MaryBel

rlin9200 said:


> Thanks, Marybel. This is the best deluge of Dooneys at TJ Maxx that I have seen. *They seemed to have lowered their prices on Dooneys also*. Usually Zip Zips go for upwards of $129.99.* I think I got my Dooney supply for 2016 (yeah, right!)*. LOL.



I noticed that too with some bags! They used to be less than 50% off, and now they are a bit over 50% off.

Yeah.  I agree! Who are we kidding right?


----------



## rlin9200

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What an awesome haul! Congrats! I'm jealous!
> 
> My TJMaxx mostly has MK.  And outlet MK at that. I can occasionally snag a FP bag at half off.
> 
> I wish they had more Dooneys.


Thanks!

It's Dooneyland at the TJMs here in the Dallas area. MKs also. Occasionally Coach. Not long ago, at the TJM where I found the Dooney Verona Elisa, I saw a gunmetal patchwork Coach Swagger (regular size). Didn't bother to check the price though. Usually Coach and MK bags at TJMs and Marshalls here are tied to the walls with locks, so if you are interested in a bag you have to wait until an associate gets to the section. Some stores won't let you carry it around the store either. You have to leave it at the register if you're considering buying it. But not the Dooneys, so you get to carry it around and see how it feels on your arm/shoulder and model it in front of every mirror you pass in the store. 

As a side note: The Verona Elisa is very comfortable when carried as a satchel, in case anyone is considering buying one. It's the way the handles are shaped - tubular but a little flatter than the usual handle styles (if that makes sense). You will love it!


----------



## rlin9200

MaryBel said:


> I noticed that too with some bags! They used to be less than 50% off, and now they are a bit over 50% off.
> 
> Yeah.  I agree! Who are we kidding right?


----------



## Bornblonde

I found Florentine satchels recently at TJ Maxx for only $179.00. I had never had one and always wanted one but I ended up buying 2! Haha


----------



## Nebo

Bornblonde said:


> I found Florentine satchels recently at TJ Maxx for only $179.00. I had never had one and always wanted one but I ended up buying 2! Haha



Picture please! Great deal!


----------



## Bornblonde

I got the black one first because the natural had several scratches on the front. After I bought the black I researched the natural and found a YouTube video where a girl had gotten one that was super scratched up and got all the marks out with a sock! Haha Soooo, went back and got the natural too, since they were such a good deal I felt it was justifiable. I got all the scratches out and it's beautiful! So glad I have them both. Trying to upload pics and it's failing me haha


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bornblonde said:


> I got the black one first because the natural had several scratches on the front. After I bought the black I researched the natural and found a YouTube video where a girl had gotten one that was super scratched up and got all the marks out with a sock! Haha Soooo, went back and got the natural too, since they were such a good deal I felt it was justifiable. I got all the scratches out and it's beautiful! So glad I have them both. Trying to upload pics and it's failing me haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307255
> View attachment 3307256




Beautiful bags!!! So happy you were able to revive the Natural. It's such a gorgeous bag. Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BornBl:*  congratulations on your beautiful new Flo satchels.  They both look great.  Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bornblonde said:


> I got the black one first because the natural had several scratches on the front. After I bought the black I researched the natural and found a YouTube video where a girl had gotten one that was super scratched up and got all the marks out with a sock! Haha Soooo, went back and got the natural too, since they were such a good deal I felt it was justifiable. I got all the scratches out and it's beautiful! So glad I have them both. Trying to upload pics and it's failing me haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307255
> View attachment 3307256



WOW.   Those are classics, and gorgeous!   Congrats on your score!


----------



## Bornblonde

Thanks you all! I was so excited and wanted to share


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bornblonde said:


> I got the black one first because the natural had several scratches on the front. After I bought the black I researched the natural and found a YouTube video where a girl had gotten one that was super scratched up and got all the marks out with a sock! Haha Soooo, went back and got the natural too, since they were such a good deal I felt it was justifiable. I got all the scratches out and it's beautiful! So glad I have them both. Trying to upload pics and it's failing me haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307255
> View attachment 3307256


What nice finds! Impressive work getting the scratches out and a great reminder for us ladies trolling the racks at TJX. Now we have a use for that wayward sock from the dryer. Beautiful bags!


----------



## Bornblonde

Yes!! If anyone needs to get scratches out, just use a clean white sock or you can use your fingertips but the sock worked best for me. I was amazed. They are quickly becoming my favorites


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Bornblonde said:


> I got the black one first because the natural had several scratches on the front. After I bought the black I researched the natural and found a YouTube video where a girl had gotten one that was super scratched up and got all the marks out with a sock! Haha Soooo, went back and got the natural too, since they were such a good deal I felt it was justifiable. I got all the scratches out and it's beautiful! So glad I have them both. Trying to upload pics and it's failing me haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307255
> View attachment 3307256




I found the same ones at my nearby TJ Maxx. I ended up buying the black one. There were two sizes; I'm guessing small and medium (not too familiar with Dooney & Bourke). Does this style come in Large?

Three colors: black (the one I bought...only one); tan (small); and a darker brown (medium).

The leather seems sturdy, which I like. The bag is heavy, though, even when empty. And it had a not-too-pleasant smell at first. But it has faded with use. 

Anyone else find this style too heavy?

Thanks!


----------



## Bornblonde

Glad you found the great deal too! These bags are serious bags and pretty heavy but the quality is great and I feel they will hold up for many years. I did take out a lot of non-essentials that I have carried around forever. Mine are the larger bags but I do prefer a larger bag even though I'm about 5'2 and they are probably too large for my frame but I don't care, I just love the size. 

The black bag I got had a pretty bad smell to it and I researched and found others have said that too. I just very lightly sprayed only the inside of the bag, below the suede, in a scent I found I could tolerate each time I opened my bag. I can't even smell the weird smell it had anymore, so that worked for me. 

Hope you get used to the heaviness and end up enjoying it more!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlackGrayRed said:


> I found the same ones at my nearby TJ Maxx. I ended up buying the black one. There were two sizes.





Bornblonde said:


> Glad you found the great deal too!



Ok, what states do you ladies live in. I rarely find any nice leather Dooney's at TJX in my state.
Just curious where the pickings are good.


----------



## Bornblonde

YankeeDooney said:


> Ok, what states do you ladies live in. I rarely find any nice leather Dooney's at TJX in my state.
> Just curious where the pickings are good.



I'm in Northeast Tennessee. It's very hit or miss here though I think. That's why I was so excited to find these. I have never seen one of those bags there before. They have some of the other lines/styles but mostly totes.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bornblonde said:


> I'm in Northeast Tennessee. It's very hit or miss here though I think. That's why I was so excited to find these. I have never seen one of those bags there before. They have some of the other lines/styles but mostly totes.




My TJM sucks for Dooney's too! Probably because of the outlets.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bornblonde said:


> I got the black one first because the natural had several scratches on the front. After I bought the black I researched the natural and found a YouTube video where a girl had gotten one that was super scratched up and got all the marks out with a sock! Haha Soooo, went back and got the natural too, since they were such a good deal I felt it was justifiable. I got all the scratches out and it's beautiful! So glad I have them both. Trying to upload pics and it's failing me haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307255
> View attachment 3307256




Congrats! They are gorgeous. I just conditioned two of my Florentines and used a white sock to buff them. [emoji4]



BlackGrayRed said:


> I found the same ones at my nearby TJ Maxx. I ended up buying the black one. There were two sizes; I'm guessing small and medium (not too familiar with Dooney & Bourke). Does this style come in Large?
> 
> Three colors: black (the one I bought...only one); tan (small); and a darker brown (medium).
> 
> The leather seems sturdy, which I like. The bag is heavy, though, even when empty. And it had a not-too-pleasant smell at first. But it has faded with use.
> 
> Anyone else find this style too heavy?
> 
> Thanks!




Congrats! I believe the medium is the largest one. The names are deceiving. I find mine to be pretty heavy, but that's just the nature of florentine leather. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bornblonde said:


> I got the black one first because the natural had several scratches on the front. After I bought the black I researched the natural and found a YouTube video where a girl had gotten one that was super scratched up and got all the marks out with a sock! Haha Soooo, went back and got the natural too, since they were such a good deal I felt it was justifiable. I got all the scratches out and it's beautiful! So glad I have them both. Trying to upload pics and it's failing me haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307255
> View attachment 3307256




What a great score! Are these the larger Flo? Congrats on your new beauties!!


----------



## Bornblonde

Mine are both the "medium" satchel but they feel like they should be labeled large hahaha


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bornblonde said:


> Mine are both the "medium" satchel but they feel like they should be labeled large hahaha




I thought they were. I like the small ones personally but not sure I would have been able to resist then if j found them at my TJMaxx. Congrats again!


----------



## casmitty

Bought the medium Flo satchel in natural AND Tjmaxx wrote the incorrect price on it so I got it for the same price as the small Flo.  Total price $162!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> Bought the medium Flo satchel in natural AND Tjmaxx wrote the incorrect price on it so I got it for the same price as the small Flo.  Total price $162!!!




Wow... What a steal!


----------



## YankeeDooney

After reading about how many of you ladies are finding Florentine satchels at TJMaxx I decided to take a look. I never see anything good but what the heck. So as I was walking through and I spied the tassels from two racks over. Beeline to the Black Medium Florentine Satchel. It is pebbly but in good condition. Dust bag and leather key keeper inside. it is my understanding that the leather key keepers were changed to nylon in roughly 2011. The bag smells like the rich Florentine that we know. I got sucked in and bought it for the $179.

Welllll, I think it is going back. It is big for me and I am just not sure I will get the use out of it as lovely as it is. I just bought the nice Sunflower Satchel plus there are other bags I prefer over this black one. I would have preferred the small size. Yes sucked in by the excitement of seeing a flo at TJX. It was like a rescue mission. It will sit for a few more days given the nice return policy versus the outlet exchange policy of store credit.
Do you all think I am crazy to return this one? "The struggle is real" yet again.


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> After reading about how many of you ladies are finding Florentine satchels at TJMaxx I decided to take a look. I never see anything good but what the heck. So as I was walking through and I spied the tassels from two racks over. Beeline to the Black Medium Florentine Satchel. It is pebbly but in good condition. Dust bag and leather key keeper inside. it is my understanding that the leather key keepers were changed to nylon in roughly 2011. The bag smells like the rich Florentine that we know. I got sucked in and bought it for the $179.
> 
> Welllll, I think it is going back. It is big for me and I am just not sure I will get the use out of it as lovely as it is. I just bought the nice Sunflower Satchel plus there are other bags I prefer over this black one. I would have preferred the small size. Yes sucked in by the excitement of seeing a flo at TJX. It was like a rescue mission. It will sit for a few more days given the nice return policy versus the outlet exchange policy of store credit.
> Do you all think I am crazy to return this one? "The struggle is real" yet again.


It is a great buy but if you won't enjoy it because of the size take it back for a refund or better yet sell it.  I'm 5'10 and sometimes wish that D&B made a size in between the small and the medium and changed their medium to a large bag.  Sometimes even the medium is too much for my frame and height but the small would look out of place on me.


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... What a steal!


It sure was PcanTannedBty.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  tough call.  I would have bought it too,  and I'd probably keep it.  But that doesn't mean you should.... if it's going to sit in the closet then it's not worth the money or space.  For me,  the size wouldn't have been an issue, but the weight of the bag would be.


Now I have to go to TJM.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> After reading about how many of you ladies are finding Florentine satchels at TJMaxx I decided to take a look. I never see anything good but what the heck. So as I was walking through and I spied the tassels from two racks over. Beeline to the Black Medium Florentine Satchel. It is pebbly but in good condition. Dust bag and leather key keeper inside. it is my understanding that the leather key keepers were changed to nylon in roughly 2011. The bag smells like the rich Florentine that we know. I got sucked in and bought it for the $179.
> 
> Welllll, I think it is going back. It is big for me and I am just not sure I will get the use out of it as lovely as it is. I just bought the nice Sunflower Satchel plus there are other bags I prefer over this black one. I would have preferred the small size. Yes sucked in by the excitement of seeing a flo at TJX. It was like a rescue mission. It will sit for a few more days given the nice return policy versus the outlet exchange policy of store credit.
> Do you all think I am crazy to return this one? "The struggle is real" yet again.




Uhhh duhhhh... Yes, I think you are crazy! You can't beat that price and she's beautiful. 

And "the struggle" is my middle name when it comes to these dang bag decisions.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> After reading about how many of you ladies are finding Florentine satchels at TJMaxx I decided to take a look. I never see anything good but what the heck. So as I was walking through and I spied the tassels from two racks over. Beeline to the Black Medium Florentine Satchel. It is pebbly but in good condition. Dust bag and leather key keeper inside. it is my understanding that the leather key keepers were changed to nylon in roughly 2011. The bag smells like the rich Florentine that we know. I got sucked in and bought it for the $179.
> 
> Welllll, I think it is going back. It is big for me and I am just not sure I will get the use out of it as lovely as it is. I just bought the nice Sunflower Satchel plus there are other bags I prefer over this black one. I would have preferred the small size. Yes sucked in by the excitement of seeing a flo at TJX. It was like a rescue mission. It will sit for a few more days given the nice return policy versus the outlet exchange policy of store credit.
> Do you all think I am crazy to return this one? "The struggle is real" yet again.



She's stunning, but I know I can't deal with that size.   Too big and too much weight for me.  (I'm a willowy 5'2", lol.)


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> After reading about how many of you ladies are finding Florentine satchels at TJMaxx I decided to take a look. I never see anything good but what the heck. So as I was walking through and I spied the tassels from two racks over. Beeline to the Black Medium Florentine Satchel. It is pebbly but in good condition. Dust bag and leather key keeper inside. it is my understanding that the leather key keepers were changed to nylon in roughly 2011. The bag smells like the rich Florentine that we know. I got sucked in and bought it for the $179.
> 
> Welllll, I think it is going back. It is big for me and I am just not sure I will get the use out of it as lovely as it is. I just bought the nice Sunflower Satchel plus there are other bags I prefer over this black one. I would have preferred the small size. Yes sucked in by the excitement of seeing a flo at TJX. It was like a rescue mission. It will sit for a few more days given the nice return policy versus the outlet exchange policy of store credit.
> Do you all think I am crazy to return this one? "The struggle is real" yet again.



Nice find GF!
You know, I too felt this size was too big for me and that stopped me at 1 for a while until I carried it as a shoulder bag (I doubled the long strap so both clasps hook to the same ring and voila, perfect). I like because there are times when the small is too small, especially in winter when you want to carry more stuff. The way I see this bag is that you could use it kind of the way you would use a tote, but more stylish. I think Nebo uses her as her bag when she travels. Black is the perfect color! Now I need to stalk my TJM.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> She's stunning, but I know I can't deal with that size.   Too big and too much weight for me.  *(I'm a willowy 5'2", lol.*)



That makes two of us...but heels help me see above the crowd.   Yes the bag seems pretty weighty, empty. I typically carry bags on the shoulder so I guess I will do some serious thinking.

Part of the "struggle" is...it was a good deal, it looks lovely and smells good too.  However, I have seen this bag many times at the outlet and never give it a second look so that should tell me something. Part of that is the "outlet effect". With so many Dooney's in one place, your eyes dart around the store trying to find the special gems. You can't take them all home unless your name is MaryBel . When you see one Dooney separated from the herd at TJX, you are drawn to it and want to save it from the wrath of the racks.

Seriously though, it's not like I got the bag free, it was still a good chunk...sooo, decisions decisions. Need to make a mindful decision. Let's say it together people "the struggle is real". I think that should be our new tagline for the HA meetings. See you all there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> That makes two of us...but heels help me see above the crowd.   Yes the bag seems pretty weighty, empty. I typically carry bags on the shoulder so I guess I will do some serious thinking.
> 
> Part of the "struggle" is...it was a good deal, it looks lovely and smells good too.  However, I have seen this bag many times at the outlet and never give it a second look so that should tell me something. Part of that is the "outlet effect". With so many Dooney's in one place, your eyes dart around the store trying to find the special gems. You can't take them all home unless your name is MaryBel . When you see one Dooney separated from the herd at TJX, you are drawn to it and want to save it from the wrath of the racks.
> 
> Seriously though, it's not like I got the bag free, it was still a good chunk...sooo, decisions decisions. Need to make a mindful decision. Let's say it together people "the struggle is real". I think that should be our new tagline for the HA meetings. See you all there.


Yeah.  We all get you.      Just keep it for a few days, do some "purse posing."   You will know whether you really want it or if it was just the siren song of the deal.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

YankeeDooney said:


> That makes two of us...but heels help me see above the crowd.   Yes the bag seems pretty weighty, empty. I typically carry bags on the shoulder so I guess I will do some serious thinking.
> 
> Part of the "struggle" is...it was a good deal, it looks lovely and smells good too.  However, I have seen this bag many times at the outlet and never give it a second look so that should tell me something. Part of that is the "outlet effect". With so many Dooney's in one place, your eyes dart around the store trying to find the special gems. You can't take them all home unless your name is MaryBel . When you see one Dooney separated from the herd at TJX, you are drawn to it and want to save it from the wrath of the racks.
> 
> Seriously though, it's not like I got the bag free, it was still a good chunk...sooo, decisions decisions. Need to make a mindful decision. Let's say it together people "the struggle is real". I think that should be our new tagline for the HA meetings. See you all there.


OMG, I can totally relate! Every time I see a Dooney at TJM, I want to save her from her fate. Or even from just hanging out in the company of all of those other "bags" It's like she should't be there, but of course I have never seen anything I wanted at TJM. 

The struggle really IS real ..  

btw , I have the small florentine satchel in the bordeaux color and while it is so gorgeous, I hardly ever carry it. I know the medium would be too heavy and big for me, especially without the option to carry on the shoulder. And I know that is an option, but for me not so much with that thin  shoulder strap she comes with


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> That makes two of us...but heels help me see above the crowd.   Yes the bag seems pretty weighty, empty. I typically carry bags on the shoulder so I guess I will do some serious thinking.
> 
> Part of the "struggle" is...it was a good deal, it looks lovely and smells good too.  However, I have seen this bag many times at the outlet and never give it a second look so that should tell me something. Part of that is the "outlet effect". With so many Dooney's in one place, your eyes dart around the store trying to find the special gems. You can't take them all home unless your name is MaryBel . When you see one Dooney separated from the herd at TJX, you are drawn to it and want to save it from the wrath of the racks.
> 
> Seriously though, it's not like I got the bag free, it was still a good chunk...sooo, decisions decisions. Need to make a mindful decision. Let's say it together people "the struggle is real". I think that should be our new tagline for the HA meetings. See you all there.




*YD:*  all so true.  And the struggle is real.   Make the right decision for you and if you fell better immediately,  you will know it was right.   Sometimes there is great relief in just deciding to return something,  put it in the bag and setting it aside to return.  Or put it in the closet and see if you keep thinking about it.  Then you will know which way to go.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  all so true.  And the struggle is real.   Make the right decision for you and if you fell better immediately,  you will know it was right.   *Sometimes there is great relief in just deciding to return something*,  put it in the bag and setting it aside to return.  Or put it in the closet and see if you keep thinking about it.  Then you will know which way to go.



So true, LJ.


----------



## Chanticleer

I always read how a lot of you ladies get such good deals at TJMaxx, so I stopped in today.  Haven't been there in a long time.  Not a single Dooney!  Plenty of Michael Kors.  I don't know if I've ever seen a Dooney there.  Very frustrating.  Yesterday I was at Nordstrom's in Towsontown Center.  Not a single Dooney, and they used to carry quite a few.  I wonder if they are no longer going to carry them.  Next, I stopped in Macy's.  I have to say, Michael Kors has taken over.  They had a nice Coach display, but the Dooney section was pitiful.  Are the department stores shying away from D&B.  My Macy's has a pretty nice Dooney section, but MK and Coach are predominant.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

I ended up returning my medium black florentine satchel. After putting in all my daily stuff, it was just too heavy to carry around, handheld or over the shoulder. Forget carrying it on the crook of my elbow. My entire arm ended up being so red. 

I would have kept it if it weighed less. Nice as it was, I can't sacrifice comfort for it. I can just imagine how my back and my arms would suffer. It was a great deal, but I would end up not using it. 

Sigh.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BlackGrayRed said:


> I ended up returning my medium black florentine satchel. After putting in all my daily stuff, it was just too heavy to carry around, handheld or over the shoulder. Forget carrying it on the crook of my elbow. My entire arm ended up being so red.
> 
> I would have kept it if it weighed less. Nice as it was, I can't sacrifice comfort for it. I can just imagine how my back and my arms would suffer. It was a great deal, but I would end up not using it.
> 
> Sigh.




Then you made the right decision for you.  Don't give it another thought.  There will be another handbag with your name on it soon.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Here are a few Dooney's spotted at TJMaxx and Marshall's. Of course, the white flo has stains on it. It was a lovely bag otherwise. The stains could have been cleaned perhaps, but I don't need this one. I find the interior on this style a bit snug. The zipper on the Flo shopper was brutal to get into. Difficult to access and unzip for daily use.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

lavenderjunkie said:


> Then you made the right decision for you.  Don't give it another thought.  There will be another handbag with your name on it soon.




Thank you, lavenderjunkie!
I still find myself thinking about it. But you're right, of course. [emoji2]
The search continues!


----------



## Bornblonde

I'm 5'2 as well and I thought about getting the small satchel (they had it in natural) but I carry around too much work stuff, so the larger size is great for me. Everyone makes fun of all the stuff I tote around until they need a bandaid, hairspray or some dental floss hahaha The bags are very heavy but I have been carrying my black Flo for a week now and I am so in love with it. I hope you find the smaller size. I think that would be perfect for you


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Visited our TJMaxx the other day, the only Dooney I could find was a green and white striped coated cotton wristlet


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Nice find GF!
> You know, I too felt this size was too big for me and that stopped me at 1 for a while until I carried it as a shoulder bag (I doubled the long strap so both clasps hook to the same ring and voila, perfect). I like because there are times when the small is too small, especially in winter when you want to carry more stuff. The way I see this bag is that you could use it kind of the way you would use a tote, but more stylish. I think Nebo uses her as her bag when she travels. Black is the perfect color! Now I need to stalk my TJM.


So.....I am still thinking about this dang bag. Can't seem to return it yet because I keep looking at it. It is a lovely bag and I keep second guessing myself. One thing I do notice about the larger Flo satchel is that it seems to lose its structure. When empty, you could flatten it out easily. I may take some pics to show you all. I tested putting my things in it and they float around in there. So much room, holy cow, and the bag loses its nice shape compared to when it's stuffed. Yes, this could easily be a travel bag, but it is heavy. You might need wheels on it. If you put an iPad in there, yikes, it feels like you are carrying a cinder block. And still, I hate to bring it back because the leather is so nice, the interior is pristine, the handles feel so comfy, smells great.....ugh. I almost feell like it is made nicer than the newer flo bags out now....in a way. So again, I will do some purse posing and test runs around the house. Hopefully, I will come to a decision that I will feel comfortable with.


----------



## MelissaPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> So.....I am still thinking about this dang bag. Can't seem to return it yet because I keep looking at it. It is a lovely bag and I keep second guessing myself. One thing I do notice about the larger Flo satchel is that it seems to lose its structure. When empty, you could flatten it out easily. I may take some pics to show you all. I tested putting my things in it and they float around in there. So much room, holy cow, and the bag loses its nice shape compared to when it's stuffed. Yes, this could easily be a travel bag, but it is heavy. You might need wheels on it. If you put an iPad in there, yikes, it feels like you are carrying a cinder block. And still, I hate to bring it back because the leather is so nice, the interior is pristine, the handles feel so comfy, smells great.....ugh. I almost feell like it is made nicer than the newer flo bags out now....in a way. So again, I will do some purse posing and test runs around the house. Hopefully, I will come to a decision that I will feel comfortable with.




Hmm I actually leave stuffing in my bags to give structure and I guess I don't carry a lot so it works for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> So.....I am still thinking about this dang bag. Can't seem to return it yet because I keep looking at it. It is a lovely bag and I keep second guessing myself. One thing I do notice about the larger Flo satchel is that it seems to lose its structure. When empty, you could flatten it out easily. I may take some pics to show you all. I tested putting my things in it and they float around in there. So much room, holy cow, and the bag loses its nice shape compared to when it's stuffed. Yes, this could easily be a travel bag, but it is heavy. You might need wheels on it. If you put an iPad in there, yikes, it feels like you are carrying a cinder block. And still, I hate to bring it back because the leather is so nice, the interior is pristine, the handles feel so comfy, smells great.....ugh. I almost feell like it is made nicer than the newer flo bags out now....in a way. So again, I will do some purse posing and test runs around the house. Hopefully, I will come to a decision that I will feel comfortable with.




You have a tough decision to make.   Have you tried a purse organizer to see if it makes the bag more shapely and keeps your stuff better organized?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Last night I saw a Dooney & Bourke Claremont Python Lina at Marshall's for $199. I really like the look of this bag but still my concern is over the python. Do any of you ladies have any updates on how this particular python has held up over time?


----------



## Scooch

Got today


----------



## YankeeDooney

Scooch said:


> Got today
> View attachment 3325113


Pretty Scooch! Nice find!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> So.....I am still thinking about this dang bag. Can't seem to return it yet because I keep looking at it. It is a lovely bag and I keep second guessing myself. One thing I do notice about the larger Flo satchel is that it seems to lose its structure. When empty, you could flatten it out easily. I may take some pics to show you all. I tested putting my things in it and they float around in there. So much room, holy cow, and the bag loses its nice shape compared to when it's stuffed. Yes, this could easily be a travel bag, but it is heavy. You might need wheels on it. If you put an iPad in there, yikes, it feels like you are carrying a cinder block. And still, I hate to bring it back because the leather is so nice, the interior is pristine, the handles feel so comfy, smells great.....ugh. I almost feell like it is made nicer than the newer flo bags out now....in a way. So again, I will do some purse posing and test runs around the house. Hopefully, I will come to a decision that I will feel comfortable with.



Are you still thinkin' or did you return her?    What did you ever decide about the lizard zipzips?   I can't keep up with everyone's purchases.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Um, um, well, hmmm....you're going to laugh. The black Flo is still here. I am leaning toward keeping it. It really is a nice bag but I still have time in the return window. 

About the lizards......I ended up ordering all four colors before they introduced blue. Then I reordered two bags to see if I could get ones with patterns/condition more to my liking. That was a no go. I returned the bone because the zipper was very sticky and sewn crooked, returned a grey because it was much lighter than the one I had,  and returned a cognac due to a scratch on the handle. So, I still have the black, grey, and cognac. Hopeless I tell ya.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Um, um, well, hmmm....you're going to laugh. The black Flo is still here. I am leaning toward keeping it. It really is a nice bag but I still have time in the return window.
> 
> About the lizards......I ended up ordering all four colors before they introduced blue. Then I reordered two bags to see if I could get ones with patterns/condition more to my liking. That was a no go. I returned the bone because the zipper was very sticky and sewn crooked, returned a grey because it was much lighter than the one I had,  and returned a cognac due to a scratch on the handle. So, I still have the black, grey, and cognac. Hopeless I tell ya.



The black flo is stunning.   You should keep it just to look at.

And as for the lizards, this reminds me of some posters on the LV board who get out the microscope and count the number of stitches in their purse.         Ok, not really.   LOL!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> The black flo is stunning.   You should keep it just to look at.


 You are probably right. That seems perfectly reasonable. 



MiaBorsa said:


> And as for the lizards, this reminds me of some posters on the LV board who get out the microscope and count the number of stitches in their purse.         Ok, not really.   LOL!!


 I am so sure. Yeah, that's me.....but dialed down a few notches.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> You are probably right. That seems perfectly reasonable.



Hey, it works for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Um, um, well, hmmm....you're going to laugh. The black Flo is still here. I am leaning toward keeping it. It really is a nice bag but I still have time in the return window.
> 
> About the lizards......I ended up ordering all four colors before they introduced blue. Then I reordered two bags to see if I could get ones with patterns/condition more to my liking. That was a no go. I returned the bone because the zipper was very sticky and sewn crooked, returned a grey because it was much lighter than the one I had,  and returned a cognac due to a scratch on the handle. So, I still have the black, grey, and cognac. Hopeless I tell ya.




*YD:*  all sounds very reasonable to me.   Enjoy all your new handbags.


----------



## love4angela

Nml85 said:


> @thatsmypurse and @yankeedooney i'm in St Pete Florida.  What's interesting is some TJs in the area were well stocked (gateway) and others (Tyrone) not so much. It's only been a day, but I'm loving the Dover.  Might get one in blue if they're still there.



Hey girl I'm in Ruskin! Right outside of Tampa! U see any Florentines at Gateway? Probably not Tyrone I'm sure


----------



## Nml85

love4angela said:


> Hey girl I'm in Ruskin! Right outside of Tampa! U see any Florentines at Gateway? Probably not Tyrone I'm sure



Hey  neighbor!.  I haven't been to gateway lately.  I did see a couple of flos at Marshalls in Tyrone, but that was two weeks ago - and they were beaten up.  Tyrone TJs had a bunch of dooneys last week, but no flos.  I was thinking of going to the ellenton outlet this weekend, hunting for a large Barlow.  I'll keep my eyes open for you - which Flo are you looking for?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nml85 said:


> Hey  neighbor!.  I haven't been to gateway lately.  I did see a couple of flos at Marshalls in Tyrone, but that was two weeks ago - and they were beaten up.  Tyrone TJs had a bunch of dooneys last week, but no flos.  I was thinking of going to the ellenton outlet this weekend, hunting for a large Barlow.  I'll keep my eyes open for you - which Flo are you looking for?




*NM:*  call the outlet first.  The Barlows are supposed to hit the outlets sometime in May.  We really don't know when we will see them there.


----------



## love4angela

Nml85 said:


> Hey  neighbor!.  I haven't been to gateway lately.  I did see a couple of flos at Marshalls in Tyrone, but that was two weeks ago - and they were beaten up.  Tyrone TJs had a bunch of dooneys last week, but no flos.  I was thinking of going to the ellenton outlet this weekend, hunting for a large Barlow.  I'll keep my eyes open for you - which Flo are you looking for?



Haha I really just want Ocean in the medium satchel. I have it in 26 colors already lol. I was at the store in Ellenton last night and bought the medium sunflower satchel. The had some good sales going on, but I can't remember if they had any barlows


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*love4angela:*  Wow.  I have quite a few colors in several of the Dooney styles that I love.  But I don't think I have 26 in any one style.  I am impressed.  It must be like a beautiful rainbow when you look in your closet.   I had to start keeping lists of the colors I have in some styles,  to be sure I don't duplicate.   I forgot I had a navy small Flo satchel and almost bought a second one after stalking it for months.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *love4angela:*  Wow.  I have quite a few colors in several of the Dooney styles that I love.  But I don't think I have 26 in any one style.  I am impressed.  It must be like a beautiful rainbow when you look in your closet.   I had to start keeping lists of the colors I have in some styles,  to be sure I don't duplicate.   I forgot I had a navy small Flo satchel and almost bought a second one after stalking it for months.


Now that is a color I would like to get. Navy is so pretty.


----------



## love4angela

lavenderjunkie said:


> *love4angela:*  Wow.  I have quite a few colors in several of the Dooney styles that I love.  But I don't think I have 26 in any one style.  I am impressed.  It must be like a beautiful rainbow when you look in your closet.   I had to start keeping lists of the colors I have in some styles,  to be sure I don't duplicate.   I forgot I had a navy small Flo satchel and almost bought a second one after stalking it for months.



Haha that's funny. Yes I actually have what I call a dressing room in my house with all my bags, vanity and makeup, perfumes, etc. it's my happy place lol


----------



## YankeeDooney

I saw some cute leather tassel purse charms in TJMaxx and Marshalls today. Many colors.
They also had some Tommy Hilfiger purse charms. All were $10.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Amazing...also spotted Lilliana Woven Shoppers in Natural and Oyster for $129.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Amazing...also spotted Lilliana Woven Shoppers in Natural and Oyster for $129.



WOW, what an awesome price! 
Did you get any?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> WOW, what an awesome price!
> Did you get any?


No bags but surprised to see them there. Few and far between but I did get a tassel. Some of those tassels would look cute on the Saffiano zip zips and hobos, IMO. The metal choices were silver, gold, and Antique gold or brass color.


----------



## Daquiri

Hola... Just thought I would mention for anyone interested that TJ Maxx @ 57th & 8th Ave. got in some Dooney's this week. I didn't get any pics but they had a few Florentine East West Chelseas, Black Liliana, and drawsting (these could have been Claremont), Sienna drawstring and Domed Satchels and a brown Montecito Briana. They also had a few patent styles.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Recently saw this lone Dooney Cynthia Tote in TJMaxx. If I see any DB's there, it is usually just one and on rare occasions, maybe two.


----------



## MiaBorsa

That green one looks like an old QVC TSV, which was the "Mary."

ETA---OMG.  Looks like they have a re-do of Mary!   http://www.dooney.com/pebble-grain-mary/R1047.html


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> That green one looks like an old QVC TSV, which was the "Mary."
> 
> ETA---OMG.  Looks like they have a re-do of Mary!   http://www.dooney.com/pebble-grain-mary/R1047.html


I should have known something was off. The tag said Cynthia Tote and the color was listed as Coral. Hmmm....some funny business going on.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I should have known something was off. The tag said Cynthia Tote and the color was listed as Coral. Hmmm....some funny business going on.


Unfortunately, there are thieves and scammers out there who will attach a tag to their old junk and return to a store, keeping the new purse.   The retail clerks usually aren't handbag experts and are easily fooled (though you would think they could see this bag is definitely not "coral.")  People can be so disgusting.   Of course, it could also just be a mistake.


----------



## seton

my local TJM got a shipment


----------



## YankeeDooney

seton said:


> my local TJM got a shipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419018
> View attachment 3419019
> View attachment 3419020
> View attachment 3419021
> View attachment 3419022
> View attachment 3419023
> View attachment 3419024



Wow, that's incredible! Look at them all!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*seton*:  nice selection.   Where was this store located?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> View attachment 3417660
> 
> Recently saw this lone Dooney Cynthia Tote in TJMaxx. If I see any DB's there, it is usually just one and on rare occasions, maybe two.





MiaBorsa said:


> That green one looks like an old QVC TSV, which was the "Mary."
> 
> ETA---OMG.  Looks like they have a re-do of Mary!   http://www.dooney.com/pebble-grain-mary/R1047.html



I saw those at my outlet too!


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> my local TJM got a shipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419018
> View attachment 3419019
> View attachment 3419020
> View attachment 3419021
> View attachment 3419022
> View attachment 3419023
> View attachment 3419024



Awesome selection! 
The TJM and Marshalls near me normally get just a few pieces.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Mary was very, very popular.   People collected multiple colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Mary was very, very popular.   People collected multiple colors.


I only had the taupe, but it was a really nice bag.   I wish I had kept that one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> View attachment 3417660
> 
> Recently saw this lone Dooney Cynthia Tote in TJMaxx. If I see any DB's there, it is usually just one and on rare occasions, maybe two.


I stopped at TJMaxx yesterday and saw this Pebble Grain Mary bag marked down to $69! Now that's my kind of markdown. Tempting for a trade-in. When I got out of the Fitting Rooms it was gone.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

After not seeing any Dooney's at out TJM for months, yesterday I saw a bunch!  Of course people give you the side eye when you whip out your phone cam and start snapping photos, but I did it anyway .. hehe 

The first two were tiny little "Fanny" bags, If they had been the larger size, I would have been tempted.










Then a bunch of coated cotton on an end cap ... I still don't have an Olivia, but think I would want a pebbled leather instead of this one ..









and ONE mini Kendall in Bone.






and this mini zip zip in the plaid ( I forget what they call this)






I bought nothing YAY!! None of these are on my "list"


----------



## all2joy

I would love to have the navy one!!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Funny, those Fanny bags are not on either ILD or the D&B site .. I wonder why?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Funny, those Fanny bags are not on either ILD or the D&B site .. I wonder why?



I saw a few on clearance at the outlet. Approx. $71. I almost bought the black but then I had a reality check. Other bags much higher on the wish list. So, at least there are some still floating around.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  even if you didn't buy any,  it's still fun to see a bunch of Dooney bags at TMJ.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

YankeeDooney said:


> I saw a few on clearance at the outlet. Approx. $71. I almost bought the black but then I had a reality check. Other bags much higher on the wish list. So, at least there are some still floating around.


Yes! Sometimes I am so excited just to see them there, but truthfully unless it is something I have been wanting, I am leaving them all there. Only so much room at the inn , so to speak


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Yes! Sometimes I am so excited just to see them there, but truthfully unless it is something I have been wanting, I am leaving them all there. Only so much room at the inn , so to speak


So true. The inn is very full here as well. I think I need a vacation home.


----------



## handbags4me

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Yes! Sometimes I am so excited just to see them there, but truthfully unless it is something I have been wanting, I am leaving them all there. Only so much room at the inn , so to speak


"Only so much room at the inn".....  I hear ya - no vacancy!   I need to remember this when I come across so many good "deals"!  My hubby was horrified to see purses with tags still on them in the garage.


----------



## MrsKC

handbags4me said:


> "Only so much room at the inn".....  I hear ya - no vacancy!   I need to remember this when I come across so many good "deals"!  My hubby was horrified to see purses with tags still on them in the garage.



"In the garage "....oh dear.....I think I am going to faint....


----------



## handbags4me

To be fair, they were in a cabinet in the garage [emoji12]. But I admit...still horrible.  Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> "Only so much room at the inn".....  I hear ya - no vacancy!   I need to remember this when I come across so many good "deals"!  My hubby was horrified to see purses with tags still on them in the garage.





MrsKC said:


> "In the garage "....oh dear.....I think I am going to faint....


----------



## Suzwhat

handbags4me said:


> "Only so much room at the inn".....  I hear ya - no vacancy!   I need to remember this when I come across so many good "deals"!  My hubby was horrified to see purses with tags still on them in the garage.



"THE GARAGE" I think in horror.  Then immediately start thinking maybe that might work for me too.  Lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> "THE GARAGE" I think in horror.  Then immediately start thinking maybe that might work for me too.  Lol.


----------

